#ubuntu-uy 2011-06-06
<pcapeluto> ping virusuy
<hackdark> que dice pcapeluto 
<pcapeluto> como anda?
<hackdark> todo tranquilo?
<pcapeluto> Armando u proyecto nuevo el launchpad
<pcapeluto> casi meto la pata pero solo fueron los deditos
<hackdark> jjajajaja
<hackdark> Tranquilo...
<virusuy> pcapeluto: pong
<hackdark> Lento pero bien
<pcapeluto> nada... me había mandado unas cuantas macanas con el Launchpad
<pcapeluto> pero lo solucioné
<pcapeluto> no me preguntes como
<pcapeluto> jajja
<hackdark> qhdp...
<hackdark> jajajaja
<pcapeluto> fíjense luego si pueden descargar el código de acá
<pcapeluto> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-uy-wallpapers
<virusuy> yo hoy lo pude descargar
<pcapeluto> si pero hice unas macanas ahora y ni se si quedo
<magu42> pcapeluto⟿ no me dejo hacer un pull , asi que borré el que habia bajado hoy entonces borré el viejo y bajé todo el branch ,y está igual
<magu42> las 20 imagenes jpg
<pcapeluto> ok, entonces quedó
<magu42> si, está igual
<magu42> pcapeluto⟿ decime , este branch no deberia estar junto a los otros acá  https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-uy-website
<pcapeluto> era la idea :(
<magu42> no me queda claro como funciona launcpada con los branchs 
<magu42> ahhh  va ahi 
<magu42> listo 
<pcapeluto> por eso casi meto la pata jejej
<magu42> jaja
<pcapeluto> Pero no va en website
<pcapeluto> porque estos son wallpapers para el escritorio
<magu42> ahh no es una rama del proyecto?
<pcapeluto> no
<magu42> ah ok
<pcapeluto> es uno nuevo
<pcapeluto> pero quería dejarlo dentro de ubuntu-uy
<magu42> bien , mas o menos cazo jeje
<asterismo> hola gente
<asterismo> que dicen...
#ubuntu-uy 2011-06-07
<danielmato> buenas noches
<pcapeluto> buenas buenas
<pcapeluto> como anda don danielmato
<danielmato> que dice don pcapeluto 
<pcapeluto> Dándole de comer a la criatura
<pcapeluto> es una barril sin fondo
<pcapeluto> día por medio es una locura lo que come
<danielmato> y lo que crece...
<pcapeluto> Estoy tratando de ver como están hechos los fondos automáticos que tiene gnome
<pcapeluto> Cosmos y el otro
<pcapeluto> hay un xml incolucrado pero no me a mucha bola
<danielmato> alguna vez vi en algun lado como estaban echos, si lo encuentro te tiro el link
<pcapeluto> Es para el proyecto de los fondos que levanté en Launchpad
<pcapeluto> los viste?
<danielmato> no se si son los mismos en natty, habia visto los de maverick
<pcapeluto> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-uy-wallpapers/
<danielmato> mirate esto http://gtk-apps.org/content/show.php/XML+slideshow+creator?content=119728
<danielmato> a ver se parece a lo que buscas...
<danielmato> tambien tengo este link de taringa...http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/5641546/Wallpapers-cambiantes-GNU_Linux.html
<virusuy> que linda IP que me toco
<danielmato> epa y eso virusuy?
<pcapeluto> te levantó IPV6?
<virusuy> se
<pcapeluto> Y eso?¿
<pcapeluto> nosotros seguimos con ipv4
<pcapeluto> No sabía que Adinet ya había pasado
<danielmato> guat de jel!!! adinet con ipeve6?
<pcapeluto> Digo.. no puede hacer mucho más tampoco
<pcapeluto> las IPv4 se terminaron hace un buen rato
<virusuy> no
<virusuy> jaja
<virusuy> tengo un tunel ipv6
<pcapeluto> era cuestión de tiempo
<pcapeluto> notaste algún cambio?
<virusuy> cambio ?
<virusuy> ninguno
<virusuy> antel no me dio nada, yo tengo un tunnel con un proovedor externo
<danielmato> o sea antel todavia no anda...
<virusuy> no
<virusuy> de hecho
<virusuy> los modems de hoy en dia no soportan ipv6
<virusuy> estan configurados todo sobre ipv4
<danielmato> lo sospeche desde un principio
<pcapeluto> Listo el Slide, el link de taringa era lo que necesitaba
<pcapeluto> MILES DE GRACIAS
<danielmato> que bueno, eso de guardar links algunas veces funciona...
<danielmato> creo que voy a tener que hacerme un programa y una base de datos, porque a memoria no esta funcionando del todo bien, hoy tuviste suerte...
<pcapeluto> yo estaba creando a mano ese archivo
<pcapeluto> por eso no andaba, seguro le fallé alguna letra
<danielmato> tampoco se puede estar en todo...
<danielmato> una letrita fuera de lugar, y kaboom, un programa que no anda
<pcapeluto> La pucha... mi nene acaba de conocer a los Muppets de plaza Sesamo, está loco de la vida, la que me faltaba
<danielmato> sonaste, como arpa vieja...
<danielmato> ya te veo cantando la canción de la frazada... o algo por el estilo
<pcapeluto> Jajaj.... ahora estamos con el Bom bom bom de Huggies, y debajo de un árbol de Mango de Discovery Kids
<pcapeluto> Hasta la coreografía tenemos que sabernos
<danielmato> y eso es solo el comienzo...
<pcapeluto> Manos arriba.... muevan la barriga!!!! que lo tiró.... A bajar los videos de plaza sésamo
<danielmato> despues vendra la de la tortuguita... y la del pajarito amarillo...
<virusuy> ppuah
<virusuy> backyardingas
<virusuy> plaza sesamo
<virusuy> pocoyo ??? 
<virusuy> o no llego todavia a pocoyo ?
<danielmato> zafaste de cacho bochinche !!!
<virusuy> menos mal
<virusuy> ese si que los trataba pal ojete a los gurises
<danielmato> hay cosas peores...
<pcapeluto> Si, tengo a pocoyo, LazyTown, backyardogans, GumyBears(el osito de goma), Eminem, Black Eye Peas y Lady Java
<danielmato> tengo un amigo que tiene todos los hi 5, algunos backyardigans y lazy town, si queres pinta mangueo, o respaldo de material...
<virusuy> esoooo
<danielmato> lady java, je je, genial...
<pcapeluto> Ah.. si hi5 es un espectáculo... la canción de los animales le encanta
<pcapeluto> I so you code es otra que lo pone a bailar punchi punchi
<pcapeluto> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eq3CuMDXaPs
<libertcharrua> bueenas noches
<libertcharrua> si molesto con mi presencia
<libertcharrua> enseguida o arreglo con mi ausencia
<pcapeluto> dale... genial
<pcapeluto> JAJAJAJAJJAJA
<danielmato> hola libertcharrua 
<virusuy> cuando le vas a enseñar a codear a gonzalo ?
<virusuy> que ya de chiquito vaya sabiendo hacer pull y push
<libertcharrua> hola danielmato 
<danielmato> bueno gente, me voy a la cama... que se me llevan la estufa y esto se vuelve heladera...
<pcapeluto> huuuu
<pcapeluto> todo un viejo
<danielmato> me falta la gorra y soy una vieja loca...
<danielmato> la gripe se apoderó de mi cuerpo... y pintó cama
<danielmato> me estoy haciendo el loco, pero estan a punto de cascarme...
<danielmato> nos conversamos mañana
<danielmato> saludos
<libertcharrua_> magu42, como dice que le va
<magu42> libertcharrua_⟿ como andas?
<libertcharrua_> acá flotando
<libertcharrua_> dijera fcr
<magu42> jeje ese flaco flota con poco  jeje
<magu42> tu conexión está preparada para ipv6 ?   test aquí   http://ipv6test.google.com/
<libertcharrua_> esta tranquilo esto ocn el frio
<magu42> sep
<libertcharrua_> dice que si esta
<Iznogud_> guenas siempre temprano 
<Iznogud_> como estan (si estan)???
<libertcharrua_> estoy Iznogud_ 
<pcapeluto> Como anda Iznogud
<Iznogud_> libert estas festejando la independencia de la rep de San Carlos?
<libertcharrua_> usté de casualidad no andaba por el agujeronegro.com?
<Iznogud_> que dice don cape
<Iznogud_> y don libert
<pcapeluto> justo me agarraste alimentando a la bestia
<Iznogud_> hace tiempo que no nos encontramos
<Iznogud_> libert (donde es eso???)
<Iznogud_> pablo viste que eso de los hijos es complicado
<pcapeluto> jjajaj
<Iznogud_> despues quieren comer todos los dia y a toda hora
<pcapeluto> tengo que ir a Tienda inglesa para ver si encuentro un babero GIGANTE para mi y mi señora
<libertcharrua_> jajaj que mala costumbre esa
<libertcharrua_> Iznogud_, es una pagina que frecuento seguramente me confundi
<libertcharrua_> como es eso de la independencia de san carlos?
<Iznogud_> no capaz que estuve pero ni idea de lo que es
<Iznogud_> vio que uno anda y anda y al final ya ni sabe donde está
<Iznogud_> jejeje
<libertcharrua_> jaja entonces no
<Iznogud_> digo por lo del bicentenario vio
<Iznogud_> si lo hubiera visto lo saludaba
<Iznogud_> un Carolino ilustre no se puede obviar
<libertcharrua_> jajajaja
<libertcharrua_> ilustre ilustre zapatos
<Iznogud_> y bueno algo es algo
<libertcharrua_> un dia me pise  hacer cosas con el gimp por eso del nbicentenario pero destruí todo en una de mis habituales chambonadas linuxeras
<Iznogud_> ta tranqui la cosa veo no? 
<libertcharrua_> si
<libertcharrua_> hace unos dias atrás esto era un hormiguero de trabajo en pro de la comunidad
<Iznogud_> el gimp es barbaro pero yo no paso de ajustar una imagen o alguna otra bolud... 
<Iznogud_> no es facil el tema grafico
<pcapeluto> Estamos en eso
<libertcharrua_> ahora capaz estan hablando por privado apra coordinarse
<pcapeluto> hablando del tema gráfico
<pcapeluto> hay un proyecto nuevo en el Launchpad
<Iznogud_> ???
<pcapeluto> se trata de fondos de pantalla para Ubuntu uruguay
<pcapeluto> Uruguay
<Iznogud_> tengo varios
<pcapeluto> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-uy-wallpapers/
<Iznogud_> fotos de lugares nuestros 
<Iznogud_> habria que ponerle algun logo de ubuntu uy
<pcapeluto> A ver...
<pcapeluto> visiten ese sitio
<pcapeluto> si pueden descargar los wallpapers verán de que se trata
<libertcharrua_> yo no se gran cosa de eso solo segui unos tutoriales en video de gimp y voy practicando
<pcapeluto> la idea es que tengamos ese espacio para ir subiendo las ideas
<libertcharrua_> http://saafigueroa.blogspot.com/p/curso-de-diseno-grafico-en-gnu-linux.html
<pcapeluto> y poder armar un .deb
<libertcharrua_> hay algún logo que se considere oficial de ubuntu uy? 
<pcapeluto> Voy a preparar un instalador provisorio mientras no se tiene el paquete
<pcapeluto> Si... tenemos logo oficial
<Iznogud_> gracias libert lo vicho a ver que puedo aprender
<pcapeluto> subo el que usamos para los wallpapers
<libertcharrua_> se podria proponer un concurso entre los integrantes de la página
<pcapeluto> Eso es bueno
<pcapeluto> estaría muy bien para motivar y hacer participar
<Iznogud_> seguro hay gente con mucha idea
<Iznogud_> bueno me fui porque me cortan la luz
<Iznogud_> saludos gente
<Iznogud_> nos vemosssssss
<libertcharrua_> nas noches Iznogud_ 
<pcapeluto> Bueno... un poco la idea está presentada
<pcapeluto> vamos a preparar una espacio tiempo para que se muestren las ideas
<pcapeluto> En el correr de la semana damos las guías para generar los diseños así se tiene claro el asunto
<libertcharrua_> disculpa pcapeluto pero no "tanta capacidad sobre diseño gráfico" quizás suene mal me parece no seria mejor poner no tantos conocimientos?
<pcapeluto> Mirá... yo tengo bastantes conocimientos pero mi capacidad es nula
<libertcharrua_> jajajaja
<pcapeluto> digamos que soy un diseñador con capacidades diferentes
<libertcharrua_> bueno no te enojes
<libertcharrua_> yo no tengo capacidad no conocimientos
<pcapeluto> jajaja... no me enojo
<libertcharrua_> yo no tengo capacidad ni conocimientos*
<libertcharrua_> che gent que es de la vida de sofiavitale
<pcapeluto> Bueno, como les decía... vamos a preparar un poco la estructura y luego coordinamos las propuestas
<pcapeluto> Sofi estaba para tener familia en estos días creo
<pcapeluto> si ya no fue mamá
<libertcharrua_> ah mira que bien 
<pcapeluto> Si, voy a ver si me pongo en contacto para ver como anda la cosa
<pcapeluto> Bueno, acabo de subir el logo oficial, una versión pequeña por cierto, pero espero poder tener el logo vectorial para esta semana
<libertcharrua_> al launchpad¿
<pcapeluto> Si
<pcapeluto> recién subió
<pcapeluto> Está en el branch 2 ahora
<pcapeluto> En la revisión 2 perdón
<pcapeluto> bueno... me fui a dormir que ya es tarde
<pcapeluto> saludos a todos
<libertcharrua_> buenas noches que sdescanses saludos al baby
#ubuntu-uy 2011-06-08
<PabloRubianes> hola
<hackdark> chicas...
<danielmato> buenas noches
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, 
<PabloRubianes> como andas?
<libertcharrua> buenas noches
<libertcharrua> como estan todos
<libertcharrua> que dice PabloRubianes 
<danielmato> hola PabloRubianes, todo bien, me colgue leyendo una noticia
<PabloRubianes> yo toy colgado con conky y con ceibaljam
<PabloRubianes> voy a ver si hago algo pa ceibalitas
<PabloRubianes> jeje
<PabloRubianes> voy a comer y vuelvo...
<danielmato> ale
<danielmato> digo, dale
<danielmato> veo que la cosa esta tranquila hoy, voy a reiniciar, que estoy jugando con un LAMP y creo que la macanee
<libertcharrua>  /msg nickserv help
<libertcharrua>  /msg nickserv help
<invitado> hola
<invitado> nadie¿
<magu42> holas
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ sé cayó del catre
<magu42> y doble
<libertcharrua> ñácate
<magu42> que dice a estas horas don libertcharrua ?
<libertcharrua> tratando de hacer esto
<libertcharrua> http://www.linuxmas.com/?p=257
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ interesante , pero no tengo un pen que le quepa mas de uno :-(
<libertcharrua> eeeh?
<libertcharrua> pero si ya no venden pendrives tan chicos jaja
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> peor yo no tengo
<magu42> pero*
<libertcharrua> acá en san carlos quee stamos en la era de las cabernas es imposible conseguir uno de menos de 2 gb
<magu42> claro , pero hace rato que no compro uno
<libertcharrua> yo uso una memoria sd de celular
<libertcharrua> en un aparatejo de esos que le pones la memoria
<magu42> uhhh  retiro lo dicho , tengo uno de dos gb jeje
<magu42> un cardreader ?
<libertcharrua> es que la bandeja de dvd anda mal no la bandeja si no lo que la conecta a la placa base
<libertcharrua> pah ni idea de como se llame el bixho ese
<libertcharrua> bicho
<magu42> que macana lo del dvd!!
<libertcharrua> le metí gparted y fedora 15 ahora me estoy descargando debian nettinstall
<magu42> nunca instalé con netinstall 
<magu42> soy muy vago
<libertcharrua> le meteria un uuntu pero estoy indeciso si esperar a mañana o meterla ya capaz descargo ubuntu y se lo meto mañana
<magu42> le mando el dvd 1
<libertcharrua> yo empeze a usar unebotlin por ese problema del dvd
<magu42> dvd 1 squeeze y repositorios stable 
<magu42> unetbootin lo uso a veces , anda bien
<libertcharrua> si la abro y descoencto y vuelvo a conectar el cable ya anda ela bandeja un tiempo
<magu42> pero es el cable?
<magu42> o en la placa?
<libertcharrua> pero cambie el cable y probe con otra bvandeja y lo mismo al tiempo 
<libertcharrua> asi que es la placa
<magu42> sata?
<libertcharrua> los finitos rojos satamente
<magu42> y no tenés un ide libre?
<libertcharrua> 3
<libertcharrua> pero pasa lo mismo 
<magu42> y sata solo dos?
<libertcharrua> a no para 
<libertcharrua> sata solamente
<libertcharrua> hay un ide
<magu42> ahhhhh 
<libertcharrua> creo
<magu42> metele un adaptador ide sata  , son baratos en mercado libre
<libertcharrua> buena idea
<libertcharrua> ueno a probar se a dicho me encomiendo a los santos del cielo
<libertcharrua> ña no booteo
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> pero sé que se puede
<libertcharrua> se a ver que pasa grrrr
<magu42> no se con qué aplicación , pero dicen que se puede
<libertcharrua> quiero tener una distro y gparted
<libertcharrua> en el mismo pendrive
<libertcharrua> para arreglar las aprticiones queson un desastre
<libertcharrua> particiones*
<magu42> la idea está buena
<magu42> sino dos pendrives , que en San Carlos tan baratos  jeje
<magu42> toy jodiendo
<magu42> te los regalan con alguna compra
<libertcharrua> jejje
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ cuando entró este invitado pensé que teníamos al gracioso de vuelta  jeje
<libertcharrua> tengo dos pendrives prestados uno de 4 gb y otro de 2
<libertcharrua> yo ahora que vi que salió pensé lo mismo
<magu42> prestar pendrives es como prestar pañuelos
<magu42> sip
<libertcharrua> te los llenan de mocos?
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> no te los devuelven!!!
<libertcharrua> la acogoto a mi prima si no me los devuelve
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> y todavía familiar!!  andá comprando otro 
<libertcharrua> jajaja
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ este es el mas barato que veo
<magu42> http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.uy/MLU-25840895-convertidor-ide-a-sata-bidireccional-oca-visa-grtia--_JM
<libertcharrua> voy a ver 
<libertcharrua> pensabacomprarme una bandeja usb
<magu42> el problema es que una grabadora vale 32 us$
<magu42> ahh una bandeja tambien
<libertcharrua> uha grabadora devi decir
<libertcharrua> es lo mismo verdad
<magu42> si. pero entonces vos me decis una grabadora externa?
<libertcharrua> si
<magu42> creo que la velocidad de transferencia de los usb es muchisimo menor que los sata e ide
<magu42> pero funcionar funciona
<libertcharrua> si lo es
<libertcharrua> pero me embola tener que abrir la computadora cada vez que quiero usar un cd
<libertcharrua> ademas le biene bien a mi brother también para las mini acer
<magu42> no entiendo  ,  por?
<libertcharrua> para sacar y poner el cablecito
<magu42> ahhhh   jaja
<libertcharrua> hago eso y funciona un tiempo
<magu42> si hay un netbook en casa , entonces matás dos pajaros de un tiro
<magu42> mi hermano tiene una  con ide y sata adentro , para usar unos hdd que tiene sueltos , y le anda bien
<libertcharrua> ah me isiste acuerdo un chumbera también
<magu42> jejeje
<libertcharrua> hiciste*
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> buenas noches
#ubuntu-uy 2011-06-09
<libertcharrua> buenas noches contertuliuos como están
#ubuntu-uy 2011-06-10
<libertcharrua> buenas noches contertulios pinguinos
<magu42> que dice libertcharrua ?
<magu42> acá nadie a dicho ni mu  desde las 20:19  
<libertcharrua> pa
<libertcharrua> yo recién lllego
<magu42> veo
<libertcharrua> ando por cambiar laburo de nuevo jejej
<magu42> de hecho ya me estaba por ir
<libertcharrua> ok atienda no mas
<magu42> de nuevo!!!
<magu42> y ahora que vas a hacer
<libertcharrua> si un poco mas de plata 
<libertcharrua> carniceria tambien
<libertcharrua> pero en otra
<magu42> ahhhh  en el rubro 
<libertcharrua> si
<magu42> ahi en sanca?
<libertcharrua> si
<magu42> ahh bien de bien
<libertcharrua> paga muy poco ta-ta
<magu42> o sea te quedó como oficio fijo?
<libertcharrua> si sale en ese lugar pagan un poco mas al menos
<libertcharrua> esperemos que si
<libertcharrua> iria como encargado de tarde
<magu42> y ,,, los supermercados son los que menos pagan
<libertcharrua> o sea no soy el encargado
<libertcharrua> pero me ocuparia de hacer los pedidos en la noche
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ se va pa´arriba!!
<libertcharrua> y dirigir a los que estan de tarde que no conocen nada
<libertcharrua> mañana hablo con un conocido de los potenciales contratadores para que me de una recomendación
<magu42> y vos que hara? un año y medio en el rubro?
<libertcharrua> si
<magu42> recuerdo....
<libertcharrua> y desarmar  a full recien cunado entre a ta-ta
<libertcharrua> antes desarmaba esporádicamente
<magu42> jaja  que caradura!!!
<magu42> yo no distingo una cosa de otra , salvo los calsicos claro  jeje
<libertcharrua> el trato con el cliente es una cosa importante que tengo
<magu42> clasicos*
<libertcharrua> si asado de tira y milanesa jajaja
<magu42> hay que bancarse cada uno a veces!!
<magu42> si y la paleta
<magu42> pero de que parte viene ni idea jaja
<libertcharrua> yo recuerdo que hace un año y medio atras pedia milanesas y si me decian de nalga cuadrada o bola de lomo les decia no me la compliques
<Triviox> buenas!
<libertcharrua> al carnicero
<libertcharrua> buenas Triviox 
<Triviox> como va magu42
<magu42> como viví muchos años en el campo , todos piensan que sé de carne y de asarla  jaja
<Triviox> saludos libertcharrua!
<magu42> como andas Triviox ?
<Triviox> contento :)
<Triviox> hay buenos juegos para gnulinux
<Triviox> ya probé 2
<Triviox> comerciales.. pero bueno ¬¬..
<libertcharrua> auer entró una muchacha nueva que me conbtava que hasta carneaba ovejas
<magu42> solucionaste el otro dia en ubuntu-es ?
<magu42> el tema de un juego?
<Triviox> Prey y Amnesia (recomendables ambos!)
<libertcharrua> Triviox, es muy bueno que salgan juyegos comerciales para gnu/linux
<Triviox> si, mis graficos andan corriendo mucho mejor
<libertcharrua> yo comkpro
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ esa!!!  es una gaucha . no como yo :-(
<Triviox> desde que instale los drivers de ati con las x cerradas funciona mejor
<libertcharrua> compro si llegoi a ver alguno
<Triviox> yo voy a ver si compro.. o al menos dono a los desarrolladores del prey.. (que ya estoy por terminar)
<magu42> Triviox⟿ pero el privativo de ati , estas usando no ?
<Triviox> sipo 
<Triviox> no me queda otra ¬¬
<magu42> y el truco era instalarlo con las x  desactivadas ?
<Triviox> si, sino nunca quedaban bien del todo
<magu42> ahh  buen dato!!
<Triviox> aunque no lo creas lo notaba al ver pelis
<Triviox> se entrecolgaba un .avi :S me queria matar!
<magu42> asi que a Triviox despues del laburo y de estudiar denoche  le quedan ganas de jugar !!!   jaja
<libertcharrua> de la única manera que eh logra instalar los privativos de nvidia a sido con las x desactivadas
<magu42> entonces nvidia es igual 
<Triviox> tendria que haber anotado el comando para desactivarlas.. se que terminaba en "stop" :s
<magu42> yo lo iba a anotar como hago siempre y se me pasó :-(
<libertcharrua> para desactivar que?
<libertcharrua> gdm?
<Triviox> eso
<magu42> las x libertcharrua 
<libertcharrua> /etc/init.d/gdm stop si es gdm (/etc/init.d/kdm stop si es kde) 
<libertcharrua> recomiendo hacerse un blog o un grupo google para ir anotando los suscesos
<magu42> se me pasó el log de ubuntu-es ya no lo tengo
<libertcharrua> así tienes un respaldo en la web si tienes que vovler hacer las cosas
<magu42> era ese Triviox ?  que dice libert?
<Triviox> sipo
<Triviox> ya lo copie :)
<libertcharrua> http://groups.google.com/group/caciquesepe
<magu42> es como el que uso para reiniciar el network-manager cuando se pone bobo con el modem 3g
<libertcharrua> ese es el mio lo hice por eso mismo las veces quee xperimentando necesite los datos y tenia que buscar otra vez
<Triviox> me gusto la lista de comandos unix
<magu42> /etc/init.d/network-manager restart  y listo!!
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ yo tengo algo asi pero en mi disco de respaldo , en un directorio que se llama todo-linux
<libertcharrua> un ventaja que le veo a ubuntu sobre mint es que a veces es necesario la linea de comandos 
<magu42> y adentro hay de todo , libros, manuales y demases
<libertcharrua> minetras mas fácil sea el sistema mas vago se vuele uno jeje
<magu42> mint o lmde estás usasando?
<magu42> usando*
<libertcharrua> ahora debian squeeze no mas
<magu42> jeje ni idea!!
<libertcharrua> formatee por el desastre de particionado que tenia
<Triviox> yo probé debian hace poco..
<libertcharrua> ahora todo en particiones lógicas
<magu42> cuando compré esta maquina , me tomé el cuidado de particionarla con cuidado y nunca mas me jorobó
<Triviox> la instalacion no es tan complicada.. aunque le tenia miedo..
<libertcharrua> mejor no hablamos de la competencia acá jaja
<Triviox> pero al tratar de usarlo PUm.. ni el sudo trae preinstalado ¬¬
<magu42> he perdido grub 20 veces pero nada de problemas
<Triviox> nah, con magu está todo bien
<magu42> Triviox⟿ su
<Triviox> ya se,
<Triviox> lo instalé
<libertcharrua> si me apso lo mismo cuando instale debian la primera vez esperaba un dolor de cabeza y fue muy sencillo
<magu42> Debian no es la competencia , es papi
<Triviox> pero depsues me decia que mi usuario no estaba en la lista de sudoers..
<magu42> porque no está !!
<Triviox> no se, quizás me rendí demasiado pronto.. igual el gran problema que tengo son mis PPA
<libertcharrua> pero por que no usas su directamente?
<Triviox> lei mucha gente que no lo aconseja
<magu42> pahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Triviox> sinceramente no entiendo bien los pq..
<magu42> que gente!!
<libertcharrua> como root haces apt-get install en vez de sudo apt-get install te ahorras el sudor jaja
<Triviox> jajaja
<magu42> no hablaste con nosotros seguro!!
<Triviox> con sudo si cago algo se caga en el usuario triviox
<Triviox> con su se jode el superusuario, o no?
<magu42> no , le da permisos de superusuario  al usuario en cuestion
<Triviox> el su?
<libertcharrua> con el sudo puedes cargarte el sistema lo mismo que con sudo
<Triviox> jaja quise probarlo y ni se el pass.. voy a tener que entrar en recovery mode para recuperarlo
<libertcharrua> es mas en ubuntu haces sudo su y te logueas como root
<libertcharrua> magu42, seguro que no habló con nosotros jaja
<magu42> cierto libertcharrua !!
<Triviox> opa.. tenes razón, no tendre que reiniciar para resetear el pass de su
<magu42> Triviox⟿ cuidado acá cuando hables de debian , muchos de los ubunteros terminan usando debian jeej
<Triviox> no hablé mal, conste!
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> ya sé
<Triviox> ahora que hay poca gente les confiezo, que en mi ideal está poder pasar un dia a debian.. sin renegar de ubuntu tampoco :D
<magu42> te toy trolleando un poquito  jaja
<Triviox> por eso el otro dia andaba tratando de configurar los drivers libres de la video..
<Triviox> sin suerte ¬¬
<magu42> yo uso los dos Triviox 
<Triviox> si, pero siempre uno es el so de referencia
<magu42> y libertcharrua usa las 384 distros,  más win
<Triviox> tambien tengo win, por manuela, no se acostumbra a las alternativas libres..
<libertcharrua> 384 hay? que lo parió
<magu42> Triviox⟿ tenés que usar la que te sientas más comodo y cubra tus necesidades 
<Triviox> pero si adobe entra a sacar versiones para nativas xa gnulinux capaz safo de winxp..
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ si , activas mas otro tanto medio muertas o del todo
<libertcharrua> use una que creo la usamos el creador de la misma y yo jaja tiene un método de instyalación atípico
<Triviox> configurar todo a mano? libertcharua? xD
<magu42> adobe abandonó el trabajo para linux 64 bits
<magu42> asi que yá verás
<libertcharrua> todavia no me dio la paciencia de uasr una distro que sea todo amano jeje
<magu42> llegará gnash antes creo
<libertcharrua> una vez trate de instalar en debian todo de paquete fuentes
<magu42> gentoo es lo más 
<libertcharrua> o sea instale debian con gnome pero lod emas todo por paquetes fuentes
<Triviox> yo que no puedo compilar ni un ícono desde las fuentes :(
<libertcharrua> pero me rompia las pelotas las dependencias
<magu42> http://www.muylinux.com/2011/06/09/adobe-abandona-flash-para-64-bits-en-linux-otra-vez/
<libertcharrua> asi que volví a usar los repositorios y apt
<magu42> Triviox⟿ es facil , solo debes hacer las cosas con cuidado y leyendo lo que te dá la terminal
<magu42> para ver que no haya nada mal en el camino
<Triviox>  igualmente aprendi bastante estos meses.. mas pensando que laburo y estudio (derecho en ipa, nada que ver con la informatica).. de a poco iré aprendiendo mas
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ todos jugamos con eso en algun momento y cuando terminas de aprender como se hace , te vas a stable sin ppa´s externos y listo
<magu42> Triviox⟿ que apuro tenés con tu edad ??  te aseguro que sabés mucho más que la mayoria de los usuarios , y ellos tan felices
<libertcharrua> seguro que si
<libertcharrua> que edad tienes Triviox 
<magu42> ahhh libertcharrua gracias por los tutos de saafigeroa!!!  me estoy castigando con gimp
<Triviox> no tengo apuro :).. pero me gustaria entender un poco mas el how to funciona todo..
<Triviox> 25
<Triviox> jaja ni tan niño soy
<Triviox> hay gurises de 13 capaces de compilar el kernel con los ojos cerrados :P
<Triviox> bien magu42!
<Triviox> pasate algo xa ver
<libertcharrua> un capo saafigueroa
<magu42> Triviox⟿ http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=1C0BFFD21E9E8881
<magu42> cuatro horas de clase
 * Triviox se la dejo a manu para que le de una leida a ver si le pierde el miedo a gimp
<magu42> me los estoy descargando mientras los veo para reever cosas , me olvido facil ,toy medio gaga
<Triviox> deja**
<libertcharrua> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ApOWWb7Mqdo&feature=player_embedded
<libertcharrua> mires ese tattoo que coraje jaja y que crack la mina que tatua
<magu42> está muy buenos, ya he hecho unas cuantas cosas muy interesantes
<libertcharrua> yo hice pilones de cosas pero las destruí en la úlñtima formateada 
<Triviox> hoy lei que era un fake el el tatuaje "amigos de facebook"
<magu42> por eso deje una particion de respaldo libertcharrua !!!
<magu42> yo tengo 3 SO´s  y una particion de respaldo donde tiro todo desde los tres
<libertcharrua> ah es muy probablñe si
<libertcharrua> lo del fake es probable digo
<magu42> en la home de los so´s no hay practicamente nada
<libertcharrua> bua tener que hacer eso yo también
<libertcharrua> a ver si me compro un pc de 1tb 
<magu42> aunque mis so´s  no se rompen ya
<libertcharrua> con un disco de un tb mejor dicho jeje
<magu42> porque no los rompo !!!
<magu42> yo tengo eso en 500
<Triviox> http://www.microsiervos.com/archivo/leyendas-urbanas/tatuaje-amigos-facebook.html
<magu42> y una particion de 50 sin asignar aún , quedó por las dudas
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ hasta hace un par de años tenia dos linux y xp en 40gb y los piloteaba , ahora con 500 ni se que meter jaja
<Triviox> yo pensaba lo mismo, hasta que manu empezó a sacar fotos con una resol de 14mp
<Triviox> al santo boton solo son grandes..!!!
<Triviox> para que tan grandes!!???
<Triviox> pesan como 6 megas cada foto.. ¬¬
<magu42> Triviox⟿ tienen mejor resolución y para jugar con ellas en gimp es mejor , los pixeles ni los ves
<libertcharrua> si9 yo quyiero una buena cámara
<Triviox> bueno, mejor no se lo digan.. jaja estoy convenciendola de que al menos baje a 8..
<magu42> pero claro el hdd se llena rapido jeje
<Triviox> porque ademas está haciendo stomotion (o algo asi)..
<Triviox> eso tipo "tatitos"..
<Triviox> para lo que saca MUCHAS fotos :S
<magu42> uhhh foto por foto
<libertcharrua> jujuju
<magu42> está buenisimo , pero te prueba los nevios  jaja
<magu42> nervios*
<Triviox> jaja si, trato de mantener las carpetas ordenadas
<magu42> eso es fundamental !!!!!!
<Triviox> por suerte el shotwell me las ordena por año/mes/dia
<libertcharrua> hay uans cámaras muy baratas de 25 mp
<Triviox> y listo, ahi quedan las fotos
<libertcharrua> naa mentira jajaj
<magu42> jaja
<Triviox> 25?? waaaaa
<magu42> esas valen 2000 us$ y mas
<Triviox> paso =)
<magu42> idem
<magu42> Triviox⟿ vos no entras como a las 3 y media al laburo?
<Triviox> nop.. ahora estoy de 1030 a 1830
<Triviox> cubriendo a mi encargada que esta de lic maternal..
<Triviox> pero por lo general salía a las 3; hacia de 9 a 3
<magu42> ahhhh con razón , ya te iba a mandar a dormir!!
<magu42> jaja
<Triviox> =PP
<magu42> y llegás al ipa?
<Triviox> sip, entro a las 1900 y me queda a 3 o 4 cuadras
<Triviox> arregle todo para que coordine :P
<magu42> ahh que bueno
<magu42> meta!!! Triviox 
<Triviox> tengo una perrita, te conte magu42?
<magu42> nop
<Triviox> con 45 dias la trajeron
<Triviox> ahora tiene 2.5 meses aprox..
<libertcharrua> un gato ando precisando
<Triviox> rompe todo ¬¬
<Triviox> jajajaja
<magu42> mientras no te lea mi hija zafo
<libertcharrua> la rotweiler cunado la trajeron mordió el cable de internet casi la mato
<magu42> me está rompiendo las b...  con un perro hace años
<libertcharrua> y dale magu42 
<magu42> Triviox⟿ que tipo es , chica o grande
<libertcharrua> un perrito de esos chiquitos
<libertcharrua> un caniche toy para tu hija
<magu42> si , le regale uno a pila que salta para atrás 
<Triviox> grande va a ser
<Triviox> es ovejera
<magu42> hace años que dejé de tener perros por mi nomadismo , aunque ahora podria
<magu42> las ovejeras son lo más grande que hay
<Triviox> nos vemos!!
<Triviox> gudnait!
<magu42> lastima la displacia!!
<magu42> le iba a decir chau triviox pero no llegué  jaja
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ también me voy yendo, ya me iba hoy y me quedé de charla jeje
<magu42> buenas   noches!!
<virusuy1> buenas buenas
<libertcharrua> buenas noxhes
<libertcharrua> noches*
<virusuy1> me fui a dormir, estaba actualizando unos paquetes en la note del laburo (fedora) y ya me voy a pernoctar .. semana super productiva en todo sentido .
<libertcharrua> okime alegro buenas noches
<virusuy1> ta mañana
<Guest90419> hola
<paribanu> hola
<paribanu> hay alguien por ahi¿?
<paribanu> hola pandote
<paribanu> estas por ahi?
<pandote> si
<paribanu> te hago una pregunta super básica
<paribanu> ok
<paribanu> como se intala un archivo de extension .tar ?
<invitado> hola
#ubuntu-uy 2011-06-11
<virusuy> magu42: e pecado
<virusuy> magu42: en el laburo, uso redhat y fedora :(
<virusuy> me siento un traidor
<magu42> virusuy⟿ como va?
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> ahora usan redhat en servidores?
<virusuy> se
<virusuy> siempre se uso
<magu42> ah
<magu42> y te manejas igual?
<virusuy> es una empresa con garantia, digamos
<virusuy> parecido
<virusuy> pero la ubicacion de los archivos son distintos
<virusuy> y tambien estoy manejando aix, que es UNIX
<virusuy> y es "parecido" aunque tiene sus diferencias con linux
<magu42> lo tengo oido
<magu42> pensé que se usaba mas en centrales telefonicas por ej
<magu42> creo que me confundo con Asterix  :-(
<magu42> virusuy  es  Multiplataforma 
<virusuy> si
<virusuy> definitivamente
<magu42> igual . el pecado ya está!!
<magu42> :-)
<virusuy> si si
<virusuy> jajajaja
<virusuy> estoy usando vi tambien
<virusuy> como editor
<magu42> instalé emacs para ver como era 
<magu42> virusuy⟿ el Vi es el Vim ?
<virusuy> se
<virusuy> el vim es VIMejorado
<magu42> probando......
<pcapeluto> Ubuntu 11.10 testing 3. 2. 1....
<virusuy> uhhh
<virusuy> explota
<pcapeluto> Como explicarme..... se nota que es alpha1 MAAAAALLLL
<virusuy> jajajaja y si
<virusuy> era de esperarse
<pcapeluto> A pesar de que se incluye Gnome 3 no veo diferencias en las aplicaciones convertidas
<pcapeluto> Nautilus sigue igualito
<magu42> virusuy⟿ si vim es el vi mejorado , no quiero saber lo que es Vi ,  no se puede usar otro editor en redhat?
<pcapeluto> Jajajajajjajajajjajaa
<virusuy> mira que esta excelente
<pcapeluto> tenés nano y pico, son dos buenos editores, pero vim está muy bueno
<pcapeluto> Aunque hay que ser sinceros. es un editor hecho por enfermitos para enfermitos
<magu42> siempre usé nano pero ahora estaba probando gedit de vuelta y no me acordaba que bueno que es
<magu42> y yá desinstalo emacs y vim  jeje
<pcapeluto> tienen gvim también, pensé que usaban vi porque solo tenían consola
<pcapeluto> no tiene sentido usar un editor de textos en consola teniendo gráficos
<pcapeluto> que necesidad
<magu42> ahhhhh pero virusuy no usa gaficos en lo que supongo que está haciendo
<virusuy> claro
<virusuy> menos graficos que poquito
<pcapeluto> por eso... gedit no es una solución tampoco
<virusuy> solo hacemos ascii art con algunos servers xD
<pcapeluto> De todos prefiero vim
<virusuy> magu42: pcapeluto nano no esta en todos y pico menos
<virusuy> es mas probable de encontrar vi que nano o pico
<virusuy> MUCHO mas probable
<pcapeluto> la sintaxis coloreada en consola está buena
<magu42> y no lo podés instalar vos? virusuy 
<virusuy> magu42: es facil hacerlo
<virusuy> pero estamos hablando de ambientes empresariales GRANDES
<virusuy> que hay auditoria de todo lo que se hace y porque se hace
<magu42> ahh 
<virusuy> menos cambios, y mas estabilidad es lo mejor
<virusuy> si bien instalar o no un editor no va cambiar
<magu42> el hojo sobre el hombro jeje
<magu42> ojo*
<virusuy> lo idea es desenvolverse con lo que si hay 
<magu42> virusuy⟿ entonces nada!!!  que lindo que es Vi !!!!!
<virusuy> cla
<virusuy> estoy haciendo unos tutoriales y esta completito mismo
<magu42> sobre?
<pcapeluto> Está muy bueno si.... 
<pcapeluto> pero si le ponés vim
<pcapeluto> porque el vi solo es para pegarse un tiro
 * magu42 cena
<pcapeluto> había un blog hace tiempo que todos loa artículos los terminaba con :wq
<virusuy> jajajjaa
<virusuy> creo que el de barbanegra
<virusuy> o alguien de aca
<pcapeluto> no me acuerdo... hace pila que lo vi
<pcapeluto> che... si el 11.04 dió para hablar vamos a tener un 11.10 para salir en Intrusos !!!
<pcapeluto> Sin evolution, sin GDM, sin GnomeShell
<Triviox> con gnome3, no pcapeluto?
<pcapeluto> Si si... gnome3 pero sin GnomeShell
<Triviox> gracias :D :D
<pcapeluto> Estoy probando el nuevo gestor de inicio de sesion
<pcapeluto> el LightDM
<pcapeluto> el que reemplazaría al GDM actual
<Triviox> está bueno? vi imagenes.. corre bien?
<pcapeluto> Lo veo igual al GDM por defecto, no hice cambios aún
<virusuy> eso es buenisimo
<pcapeluto> pero no tiene la opción de cambiar el idioma de la sesión por el momento
<virusuy> que se vea igual y sea mas liviano
<pcapeluto> así que luego de instalarlo inicio con mi usuario pero todo el entorno en inglés
<virusuy> definitvamente debo cambiar la zapatilla que conecta el modem y el router :)
<magu42> :-)
<magu42> virusuy⟿ porque entras con una ip que parece ipv6 ?
<virusuy> porque es IPV6
<magu42> virusuy⟿ y como haces eso?
<asterismo> buenas gentee
<magu42> que dice asterismo ?
<asterismo> aca...
<asterismo> finalmente salio la casa
<asterismo> me mudo en 2 o 3 dias
<asterismo> me la entregaron ayer
<magu42> bien ahi asterismo !!!!
<asterismo> gracias
<magu42> estarás loco de la vida
<magu42> asterismo⟿ como dicen la abuelas "que la disfrute con salud mijo!  y te felicito nuevamente 
<magu42> k8buenas  !!
<magu42> buenas  !!
<magu42> buenas  noches!!
<magu42> jeje
<libertcharrua> bunas noches
<libertcharrua> como estan
<virusuy> que lo pario, si que es poderoso el VI
<pcapeluto> -
<libertcharrua> buenas
<libertcharrua> por que virusuy 
<virusuy> porque podes hacer millones de cosas
<virusuy> en otros es mas complicado
<virusuy> ponele, en nano no podes ejecutar comandos externos desde el editor mismo, en vi si podes y es super practico
<libertcharrua> para prograamción?
<pcapeluto> Y funciona con el emulador de mame?
<virusuy> ???
<virusuy> libertcharrua: no, para uso comun por consola... 
<pcapeluto> No me aguanté, es que la interfaz de vi es digna del MaME
<pcapeluto> Está bueno aunque mantiene el mismo carisma de los años 80
<virusuy> del vi ?
<virusuy> de la consola ?
<virusuy> que andas mirando vos ?
<libertcharrua> mee st4ujo el cerebro para ver la relación pcapeluto 
<libertcharrua> me estrujo*
<pcapeluto> Es que vi mantiene ese formato tan sencillo desde el comienzo, no ha cambiado nada en muchos años y por más IMproved que le hagan va aseguir siendo vi
<pcapeluto> como el galaxian... siempre va a ser galaxian
<libertcharrua> nostalgioso
<SergioMeneses> buenas \ø/
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, \o
<PabloRubianes> hola
<PabloRubianes> pase a saludar nomas
<PabloRubianes> mas de noche vuelvo...
<PabloRubianes> saludos
#ubuntu-uy 2011-06-12
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, pcapeluto \o
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: 0/
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, ya habilite la sección de faq's en la wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/FAQ
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: buenisimo
<virusuy> lo vi por arriba y estaba bastante completo, felicitaciones
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, pues no ni tanto...
<SergioMeneses> es sencillo
<SergioMeneses> lo complejo es cuadrar las tablas... y ni tanto, es mas bien algo demorado
<virusuy> pero es algo que queda vistozo y util
<pcapeluto> SergioMeneses: está quedando buena las FAQ, aprovecho para hacerte un par de preguntirijillas
<SergioMeneses> pcapeluto, pregunte... pero sea paciente con mis respuestas... ando en multitarea full
<pcapeluto> jajaj igual que yo
<pcapeluto> vi que en la wiki que usaste {*} para mostrar el loguito de ubuntu
<pcapeluto> y veo en otras wikis cosas similares
<pcapeluto> donde se puede ver un listado de esas características de la wiki?
<pcapeluto> porque lo que te pone al editar es muy básico
<SergioMeneses> pcapeluto, la verdad no se donde sacar esos mini-comandos
<SergioMeneses> a mi me lo enseño un amigo
<SergioMeneses> hace bastante tiempo
<SergioMeneses> pero si tengo una wiki con unos attachment universales...
<pcapeluto> Eso es algo que veo que hace falta, cada tanto encuentro cosas sencillas que hacen la diferencia
<SergioMeneses> dame un seg y la busco
<pcapeluto> dale
<SergioMeneses> pcapeluto, mira https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IconsPage
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, ↑↑↑
<SergioMeneses> lo unico q tiene q hacer es referenciarlos
<SergioMeneses> y sale
<SergioMeneses> yo use varios en mi wiki personal
<SergioMeneses> ...y ya q miro hay nuevos o.0
<pcapeluto> a ver
<pcapeluto> ufff... tiene unos cuantos bastante viejos
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: buen link!
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, si... lo use hace algun tiempo
<virusuy> http://unix.stackexchange.com
<virusuy> askubuntu.com
<virusuy> ahi tienen dos buenos sitios para leer diariamente y aprender pila , de unix, linux y ubuntu
<virusuy> magu42: 
<magu42> virusuy
<virusuy> magu42: cual era el link de radios de Jazz ??? porque estoy con el té, con la estufita en los pies, estoy pronto pa escuchar jazz
<magu42> ya te lo doy
<virusuy> y leyendo sobre LVM, asi que estoy listo pa escuchar esa linda musica trnquilizadora
<magu42> http://www.internet-radio.org.uk/stations/blues/
<virusuy> era blues, mal yo en confundirlos
<virusuy> cual de todas esas esta buena magu42 ?
<virusuy> yo se que la latin blues encara
<magu42> lo tuve que buscar , porque ya pase lo que me gusta al banshee
<magu42> hay varias como 100
<magu42> algunas son de jazz
<virusuy> cual recomendas?
<virusuy> una que digas, "esta no te va a defraudar chiquilin"
<magu42> es que yo escucho blues
<virusuy> si, no importa
<magu42> las 1 3 5 8
<magu42> dame un seg que  te busco algo
<magu42> más
<virusuy> genial
<virusuy> voy agregando a banshee esas
<magu42> virusuy⟿ estás son de jazz, si es de tu preferencia  http://www.internet-radio.org.uk/stations/jazz/
<magu42> fijate cuando te parás sobre el icono tienen que tener terminacion  listen.pls  para que funcionen bien
<virusuy> sos el 1
<virusuy> no, sos el 0, mejor que el 1 magu42 
<virusuy> si si
<magu42> eso fue muy pero muy geek  jaja
<virusuy> se
<virusuy> uhhh bossa nova
<virusuy> vamos a escuchar esos brazucas
<magu42> virusuy⟿ cual?  eso me gusta
<virusuy> http://servers.internet-radio.org.uk/tools/playlistgenerator/?u=http://80.94.69.106:6804/listen.pls&t=.pls
<magu42> ahi va , ya la guardé   jeje
<virusuy> me gusta pila la bossa nova
<virusuy> esas mezclas de jazz con sonidos brasileros son geniales
<magu42> estoy escuchando ahora ,  onda veteranos cenando en algun lugar  jeje
<virusuy> exactamente
<magu42> :-)
<virusuy> de hecho donde vamos a cenar con la patrona (locos de asar) tienen una basta y linda coleccion de bossa
<virusuy> lindo lugar ese, recomendadisimo, medio caribe, pero se come riquisimo y no son amarretes con las cantidades
<magu42> lo he oido por mi cuñada ,  te castigas lindo ehhh!!! 
<virusuy> pará, tampoco voy todos los dias
<magu42> jaja
<virusuy> voy una vez al mes
<virusuy> ponele
<virusuy> me sale caro la patrona, date cuenta que le gusta mucho el sushi
<magu42> me imagino , sino no hay sueldo que alcanze!!
<virusuy> y sale un huevo
<magu42> y crudo todavia!!
<virusuy> salado
<virusuy> a mi no me gusta para nada
<virusuy> damelo frito y hablamos
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> idem
<magu42> hablando de comer!!  magu42 le tocó cenar :-) 
<virusuy> uh
<virusuy> vaya vaya
<magu42> virusuy⟿ cambiá esa zapatilla!!!!
<virusuy> jajajajaja
<virusuy> bueh, me fui a buscar a la doña
<magu42> ok
<libertcharrua> buenas noches  gente
<libertcharrua> y magu42  también
<magu42> que dice don libertcharrua ?
<libertcharrua> que es un señor
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> ah tengo algo para vos libertcharrua , dame un seg
<libertcharrua> si dale
<magu42> ahi te mande libertcharrua 
<magu42> ahora si , que cuenta libertcharrua ?
<libertcharrua> bienhoy arregle el nuevo trabajo comienzo el viernes
<magu42> uhh  que bueno!!
<magu42> felicitaciones
<libertcharrua> gracias :)
<magu42> queda en la zona?
<libertcharrua> jajja la jefa de frescos ( o sea de todo loque vaya en frio) me dijo ud me esta diciendo que se va así sin anestecia
<libertcharrua> en san carlos si
<magu42> y que queria ? anestesia? dale un palazo!!
<libertcharrua> con gusto la vacunaria
<magu42> mucho jefe de... encargado de..... y demáses   mucho cacique y poco indio para laburar hay ahi , me parece
<libertcharrua> satamente
<magu42> <libertcharrua> con gusto la vacunaria     jeje
<libertcharrua> labura mas la propia jefa de frescos que algunos peones ahí jajaja
<libertcharrua> es muy aguerrida
<magu42> y está buena veo!!
<libertcharrua> maso
<libertcharrua> pero tiene encanto
<magu42> en mi epoca si te decian , salimos con unas minas , y te dician...  no es fea , pero es un encanto ,o , es macanuda........
<magu42> bagallo en puerta
<libertcharrua> voy a comprarme una pentium 4 para ahcer una especie de server 
<libertcharrua> no es bagallo esta media exedida de carnes pero poquito
<magu42> ahhhh  jaja
<libertcharrua> y yo no estoy como para fijarme en detalles tontos
<magu42> p4 para server ,  libertcharrua anda fino!!!
<libertcharrua> demasiado? jaja cierto que no se necesita entorno gráfico
<magu42> para server hablar con virus uy cuando vuelva jeje   debian sin entorno grafico, asi los arma él 
<libertcharrua> es que planeo practicar html ahí y verlo en una red local
<magu42> vuela en cualquier cosa
<libertcharrua> que se pueda ver a tra vez de algo similar a lo de montevideo libre
<libertcharrua> con la abundancia de laptos ceibal puede ser que consiga convencer a los gurises que entren jeje
<magu42> te aseguro que los gurises entran solos en 5 minutos
<magu42> yo dejo , cuando me voy , una tarjeta usbwifi sin contraseña que le dá internet mi modem 3g y cuando vuelvo y monitoreo tengo un par conectados
<magu42> y lo hago de gusto , claro
<magu42> hay algunas distros especificas para hacer cosas  asi libertcharrua , como BrazilFw y otras que ahora no recuerdo
<libertcharrua> que lo aprió las distros todos los dia s me entero de unqa nueva jaja
<magu42> <libertcharrua> es que planeo practicar html ahí y verlo en una red local .....  para eso instalá LAMP en tu maquina y probas en localhost
<libertcharrua> aja
<libertcharrua> ya tengo que reunir información con todo eso que dices 
<magu42> lo que hagas en html lo pones en /var/www  y lo ves desde tu navegador  con  localhost/nombredelhtml
<magu42> mas o menos es algo asi
<libertcharrua> bueno s eme pegan los ojos
<libertcharrua> buenas noches
<libertcharrua> me baño y duermop
<pcapeluto> virusuy tas?
<virusuy> pcapeluto: afirmativo central
<pcapeluto> jajaj
<pcapeluto> sabés que tengo creada la validación con Launchpad para el portal
<pcapeluto> pero no logro pasar la variable de usuario entre las páginas
<virusuy> es un form ?
<pcapeluto> Estoy con session_start(); pero no
<virusuy> se
<virusuy> pero vos creas la sesion una vez y listo
<virusuy> hasta qu eno la destruyas sigue ahi
<pcapeluto> No no... es para que en todas las páginas tengas el usuario cargado hasta que le das logout
<pcapeluto> eso
<pcapeluto> pero no me la está cargando
<pcapeluto> perá que subo los cambios para que le des un vistazo
<virusuy> dale
<virusuy> porque deberia seguir si vos la creas
<virusuy> eso si, asignaste alguna variable a la sesion ?
<virusuy> digo, alguna variable que guarde el usuario
<virusuy> por ej:
<virusuy> no se, no se me ocurre nada
<virusuy> pero tirame el codigo que le pego una leida y vemos que es
<virusuy> avisame cuando este listo el pull
<pcapeluto> por ej
<pcapeluto> 	session_start();
<pcapeluto>     $nick = $sreg['nickname'];
<pcapeluto> $nick debería estar disponible
<virusuy> si
<virusuy> en realidad ese $sreg no se que es
<virusuy> ya se cual es tu drama
<virusuy> estas registrando variables pero no de sesiones
<virusuy> a la vuelta te lo explico bie n
<pcapeluto> ok-.. me lo imagine
<pcapeluto> $reg es lo que devuelve OpenID
<virusuy> estas
<pcapeluto> si
<virusuy> mandaste el pull ?
<pcapeluto> no... para que toy cambiando al guri
<virusuy> uh, dale tranqui que es mucho mas importante
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<PabloRubianes> magu42, pcapeluto 
<magu42> como andas PabloRubianes 
<magu42> andas perdido
<PabloRubianes> bien llegando a casa
<PabloRubianes> maso... esta semana estuve al palo...
<PabloRubianes> como anda todo?
<magu42> con razón no te hemos visto
<magu42> tranquilo
<magu42> virus se fue hace un rato
<magu42> y pablo andaba con el niño
<magu42> y yo dandole al Gimp  jeje
<PabloRubianes> jeje bien de bien
<PabloRubianes> yo llegando de lo de mi novia...
<PabloRubianes> y viendo si se bajaron unos libros que puse a bajar antes de irme
<magu42> y , bajaron?
<PabloRubianes> si casi todos...
<PabloRubianes> me quedan 2
<PabloRubianes> consegui unos libros de Lua y Vala que tienen toda la pinta...
<magu42> uhh , se ve que eran pedazo de libros
<PabloRubianes> eran como 15 libros
<PabloRubianes> jejje
<magu42> ahh  jaja
<PabloRubianes> la vida del nerd :P
<magu42> sep
<PabloRubianes> y por probar turpial
<PabloRubianes> no encuentro un cliente de twitter que sirva para aalgo....
<magu42> jaja  , paso de twitter, no le encuentro
<magu42> no le encuentro utilidad
<pcapeluto> que tal gente?
<PabloRubianes> hay pila de informacion
<pcapeluto> como anda rubianes?
<PabloRubianes> como andas pcapeluto ?
<PabloRubianes> bien 
<pcapeluto> acá... peleando con la validación de Launchpad
<PabloRubianes> como va lo de la pagina? sin tiempo esta semana estuve
<PabloRubianes> voy a ver si ma;ana me gano el 5 de oro y asi tengo mas tiempo para estas cosas
<PabloRubianes> jeje
<pcapeluto> Si, a mi se me ha complicado también, pero subí algunas revisiones nuevas
<pcapeluto> La última hace un rato
<pcapeluto> Tengo armada ya la vaidación a launchpad, pero no logro pasar las variables de usuario en las diferentes páginas
<pcapeluto> algo mal hice con las variables de sesión
<PabloRubianes> no estas usando un session?
<pcapeluto> si
<PabloRubianes> es ponerle un <PHP ?> arriba con eso
<pcapeluto> pero no logro hacer que cargue
<PabloRubianes> que raro...
<PabloRubianes> igual me parece que no todas las paginas tienen que tener session...
<pcapeluto> ahora estoy arreglando unas cosas que vi estaban mal con eso
<pcapeluto> No todas
<PabloRubianes> por ejemplo el home y lo de info fija no vale la pena
<pcapeluto> solo las que usan algun formulario
<pcapeluto> Lo que pasa es que quiero iniciar la variable de sesión y no estoy pudiendo
<PabloRubianes> magu42, mira como sirve el twitter... Forlan se peleo con Zaira... jajajja
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> ahora si que no duermo de la angustia!!!
<magu42> dejate de joder pablo!!  con todo lo que tenés que hacer!!!
<pcapeluto> Que buenoooo.. ahora si va a poder  jugar la copa américa
<magu42> y leer sobre todo , 15 libros
<magu42> :-)
<PabloRubianes> jajjaja claro
<PabloRubianes> pero es una gran noticia... ahora no se va a arrastrar mas como una piltrafa
<pcapeluto> Y claro... si la Zaira es como la Wanda lo estaba exprimiendo MAAAALLL
<PabloRubianes> jajjaa
<magu42> que boquitas!!!  yo por las dudas me voy ultimo.  jaja
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<PabloRubianes> vieron el nuevo windows 8???
<pcapeluto> Siiii... el WindowsPhone para PC
<PabloRubianes> es un asco... 
<PabloRubianes> estan haciendo fuerza para fundirse...
<pcapeluto> Yo lo que veo es el Ocelote muy quieto
<pcapeluto> Tengo el alpha1 y no hay avances notorios
<PabloRubianes> el que tiene cambios siempre el es alpha 2
<PabloRubianes> el alpha 1 siempre es el anterior con paquetes nuevos... nada mas
<pcapeluto> Si... pero me refiero al gnome3
<pcapeluto> ya fue actualizado nautilus por ej
<pcapeluto> pero es la misma porquería
<pcapeluto> no tiene funciones nuevas ni nada
<PabloRubianes> pero eso no es culpa del ocelote...
<PabloRubianes> es que los de gnome son unos ladrones de gallinas
<pcapeluto> jajajajajja
<pcapeluto> no... ya lo se
<pcapeluto> pero esperaba algo diferente... de todas maneras el listado de cambios aprobado no dice mucho, Pitivi mejorado, thunderbird, y alguna cosa más
<pcapeluto> De las mejoras de Unity no se dió detalles
<PabloRubianes> de eso espero mucho
<pcapeluto> No se que van a implementar
<PabloRubianes> pero todavia no hay nada listo...
<PabloRubianes> si sigue todo asi me parece que me paso a kubuntu
<PabloRubianes> a unity le falta pila de personalizacion
<pcapeluto> Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii,.... lo hice
<pcapeluto> pasé la variableeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<pcapeluto> SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
<PabloRubianes> Uruguay noma!
<pcapeluto> Habemus Launchpad login
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, hay que ver cuando vamos a decretar la 1.0
<PabloRubianes> esto era lo que faltaba no?
<pcapeluto> primero hay que definir lo de los efectos, el Lunes pasado taba más solo que Pinochet en el día del Amigo, no pude definir nada
<virusuy> magu42: estas?
<magu42> si virusuy 
<magu42> te hecharon de la cama?
<virusuy> magu42: sabes que magicamente las radios que habia agregado a banshee no estan mas
<virusuy> magu42: ni ahi, la patrona se fue a la casa de la prima a pasar la noche ... .quede de casero
<virusuy> tomando cerveza, escuchando jazz y calentito.. 
<virusuy> uhh se cayo la pagina de radios, me parece que ahi esta el asunto
<magu42> ??  como hiciste eso , yo recien me mudo a banshee despues de años de ryhthmbox  y no me ha dado problemas
<virusuy> entra a la pgina de radios
<virusuy> vas a ver que no te responde
<magu42> ahhh  se cae a veces un rato
<pcapeluto> virusuy... ya quedó lo de la sesión del portal, en un rato subo los cambios, ahora estoy con los detalles del cierre y demás
<magu42> estoy conectado en la de blues hace horas y sin problems
<PabloRubianes> bueno tengo que hacer cafe... volvere
<virusuy> pcapeluto: pero era eso,las variables eran por fuera de las sesiones
<virusuy> verdaD?
<virusuy> magu42: seré yo ?
<virusuy> puede ser
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: compañero de laburo !
<magu42> virusuy⟿ probá esta a ver   http://servers.internet-radio.org.uk/tools/playlistgenerator/?u=http://66.220.3.50:8030/listen.pls&t=.pls
<virusuy> igual ya estoy 
<virusuy> sky.fm
<virusuy> ahi saco musica.... igual gracias magu42 , siempre estas ahi pa dar buena musica y una mano
<magu42> :-)
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, arracaste?
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: si, el lunes
<PabloRubianes> mira que bueno! tenes sametime?
<virusuy> sabes que no
<PabloRubianes> ni notes?
<virusuy> nada
<virusuy> lo pidieron
<virusuy> pero no respondieron todavia
<virusuy> espero esta semana tener, cuando tenga te pego la agregada
<virusuy> y charlamos por alla
<PabloRubianes> si tardan unos dias
<PabloRubianes> si dale
<PabloRubianes> yo lo tengo todo el dia prendido
<virusuy> ahi va
<virusuy> ni bien lo tenga te agrego y nos communicamos por ahi.
<PabloRubianes> magu42, todavia funciona sky.fm?
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: funca si
<virusuy> y de lujo
<PabloRubianes> en un momento andaba barbaro y despues dejo de andar...
<virusuy> radiotray lo trae como radio por defecto de todos los generos
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: ahora anda, lo estoy escuchando a smooth jazz
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ sky.fm??
<PabloRubianes> no podes mas virusuy smooth jazz????
<virusuy> smooth jazz es la posta
<virusuy> es como pa encararse una mina, pero yo estoy chateando, vueltas de la vida
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<virusuy> es mas, ahora estoy con la luz apagada, leyendo sobre LVM y procesos en linu' y tomando una cerveza
<PabloRubianes> y yo escuchando Bad Religion... que mal que estoy
<virusuy> uhhhh
<virusuy> AMERICAN JESUS !
<virusuy> que buen tema de bad religion, por favor
<virusuy> ubicas el tema?
<PabloRubianes> The Dissent of Man
<PabloRubianes> el ultimo disco
<PabloRubianes> si si, tengo todos los discos
<virusuy> me encanta la parte de "siento pena por los pocos que no viven en USA"
<pcapeluto> Y el último de Los Fatales ?
<virusuy> pcapeluto: yo me quede en bicho bicho
<virusuy> sigue afanando a mano armadda ese?
<pcapeluto> JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAAJAJ
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, estamos hablando de musica
<pcapeluto> JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAAJAJ
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: para loco! el fata es musica
<virusuy> musica como pa pegarte dos tiros en los huevos
<virusuy> pero eh! musica al fin
<pcapeluto> JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAAJAJ
<virusuy> che pablo capeluto
<magu42> virusuy⟿ efectivamente el sitio de jazz y blues está caido , yo sigo conectado pero no sé porque
<virusuy> magu42: seguramente vos tenes el link directo a la radio
<virusuy> porque el sitio es un link a la radio
<virusuy> como yo linkeo contra el sitio y este me envia a la radio, ahi esta la cagada
<virusuy> pcapeluto: pasó bien las variables?
<magu42> pahh me mareaste , pero si vos decís  :-)
<virusuy> magu42: imaginate que A es el sitio de radios y B es la radio en si
<pcapeluto> Si si... estaba metiendo mal yo unos valores, en la revisión que subí no anda, pero en cuanto termine de hacer los nuevos cambios subo esta que si
<virusuy> magu42: vos tenes banshee apuntoando a B
<PabloRubianes> no usaron grooveshark?
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: el mejro sitio del 2011
<PabloRubianes> anda desde el navegador pero tiene de todo
<magu42> ahhh  claro que bol...  ya entendi
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: lo escucho todos los dias, de hecho no tengo musica en mi PC
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, aparte ahora le sacaron pila de flash y no se come toda la ram de la maquina
<luciano_> se me rebooteo la maquina sola :-|
<luciano_> vamo' arriba ubuntu eh!! :@
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<virusuy> bueh, PabloRubianes tenes playlist ahi ?
<virusuy> asi compartimos las listas, tengo un playlist de TKY que esta muy bueno
<PabloRubianes> no hice... voy cargando temas al global y las cargo todas y shuffle
<PabloRubianes> pero tendria
<virusuy> con que nick estas alla ?
<virusuy> porque creo qu elas puedo ver, aunque no hayas metido playlist
<PabloRubianes> pera que me fijo poruq entre por fb
<virusuy> Debe ser Prubianes
<virusuy> o algo asi
<PabloRubianes> pablo.rubianes
<PabloRubianes> ese es otro que me hice y nunca lo use... 
<virusuy> a ver si veo
<PabloRubianes> tu usuario cual es?
<luciano_> ah hbueno, 
<luciano_> flashplayer me hace colgar todo el sistema, o flashplayer y sky.fm
<luciano_> que genialidad esto
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: puedo ver tu musica si de hecho ahora estoy escuchando BReligion
<virusuy> yo soy lfacchinelli
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: fijate que en el playlist de 80' y 90' esta "rain" de dragon, el tema original de donde salio "llueve" de TKY
<PabloRubianes> me fijo
<virusuy> que lindo esta el nuevo disco de Breligion
<PabloRubianes> raro...
<PabloRubianes> es mejor la de trotsky... y mas si llueve como en el teatro de verano
<virusuy> pah, llovia mismo
<virusuy> esta embrujada esa banda, siempre en el teatro llueve, SIEMPRE
<virusuy> fue el 3er teatro que voy y los tres llovio
<PabloRubianes> en el de No Estamos Solos no llovio
<PabloRubianes> creo...
<PabloRubianes> igual creo que nunca llovio como ese dia...
<virusuy> llovio si
<virusuy> un poco, pero llovio
<virusuy> es verdad, cuando empezo a llenase la parte de adelante de agua me di cuenta que muy bien no iba a terminar todo
<PabloRubianes> jaja creo que los multaron por seguir
<virusuy> dicen que si
<PabloRubianes> yo estaba en la parte de arriba, me moje la campera dos buzos y la remera de abajo
<virusuy> pah, yo estsaba bien abajo, adelante del escenario, .. en la segunda fila, del lado de hugo
<PabloRubianes> nunca me moje asi... y eso que en el primer Metal Fest cuando toco Sepultura llovio salado pero no asi
<PabloRubianes> tengo grabados del celular unos temas, creo que 3 y se ven bien, 
<virusuy> opa, tenes que subirlos
<PabloRubianes> queria grabar Llueve pero me quedaba sin cel
<virusuy> jajajaja
<magu42> Buenas noches jovenes
<virusuy> che PabloRubianes vos haces Casual Friday en el banco ?
<PabloRubianes> si
<virusuy> bueno,, el viernes no me avisaron que era CF
<virusuy> igual no era el unico bien vestido, digamos
<PabloRubianes> va nunca pero nunca pero nunca me pongo corbata
<virusuy> claro
<PabloRubianes> ningun dia
<virusuy> lo que no se, es que TAN casual es
<PabloRubianes> yo tampoco, un flaco cayo de canguro y jean 
<PabloRubianes> y all star
<PabloRubianes> pero no se si da pa tanto
<virusuy> no se si da
<virusuy> le tengo que preguntar a la gente alla, porque no se cuando deja de ser casual a , MUY casual
<PabloRubianes> si no se...
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, ya subiste el ultimo push? asi hago el pull
<pcapeluto> Bueno... ya está subida la revisión 53 con soporte para Launchpad
<pcapeluto> Eso mesmo
<PabloRubianes> listo pulling 
<virusuy> pcapeluto: +1
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, entonces te quedaste sin la certificacion linux no?
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: no, por ?
<PabloRubianes> no te la pagaba el otro laburo?
<PabloRubianes> no la hiciste todavia o si?
<virusuy> no me la pagaba
<virusuy> no me iban a dar certificaciones linux
<PabloRubianes> habia entendido que so
<PabloRubianes> si
<virusuy> no no, 
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, todavia no se si los formularios con highlight quedan buenos
<PabloRubianes> ....
<pcapeluto> no hay problema, se quita y se deja el formulario común y corriente
<PabloRubianes> PREGUNTA DE ALGUIEN QUE NO BAJABA HACE UNOS DIAS EL BRANCH
<PabloRubianes> ta tan ta tan
<PabloRubianes> que es eso de details en el footer para ocultar el © 2011 Canonical Ltd. Ubuntu and Canonical are registered trademarks of Canonical Ltd.
<PabloRubianes> da medio "Estan probando que bueno que esta AJAX"
<PabloRubianes> y lo encajaron en todos lados... :P
<pcapeluto> no entendi la pregunta :(
<PabloRubianes> no les pasa que cuando cargas el localhost en index.php
<PabloRubianes> el footer tiene abajo del todo un "Details"
<PabloRubianes> y si lo clickas baja © 2011 Canonical Ltd. Ubuntu and Canonical are registered trademarks of Canonical Ltd.
<PabloRubianes> sino no se ve?
<PabloRubianes> capaz que me aparece solo a mi...
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: anda a dormir
<pcapeluto> no... a mi siempre la última línea que veo es © 2011 Canonical Ltd. Ubuntu and Canonical are registered trademarks of Canonical Ltd.
<PabloRubianes> para que no toy loco...
<PabloRubianes> en chrome se ve asi...
<PabloRubianes> en ff no
<pcapeluto> ahhh
<pcapeluto> perá
<PabloRubianes> en opera se ve raro las letras pero bien el resto
<pcapeluto> no... se ve que tas fumando algo
<PabloRubianes> pera
<PabloRubianes> http://people.ubuntu.com/~pablorubianes-uy/Pantallazo.png
<PabloRubianes> ven???
<pcapeluto> Ja.... nunca vi nada así en mi localhost
<PabloRubianes> solo se ve en chrome... pero no se veia antes tiene que ser algo del chrome 12
<pcapeluto> ahhhh
<pcapeluto> no... no me llegó la actualización aún de chromium
<pcapeluto> ya hice el cambio del shipituy para que se abra en la misma ventana, sin Highslide
<PabloRubianes> barbaro... yo voy a ver si veo de cambiar los links del foot
<PabloRubianes> para que tenga cosas que valgan la pena
<pcapeluto> mirá que yo agrgué el código para que statcount reciba las estadísticas
<PabloRubianes> y ver si consigo unos loguitos mejores...
<pcapeluto> no se ve en la página pero igual manda los datos
<PabloRubianes> listo mejor que no se vea...
<pcapeluto> ya está subida, solo cambié shipituy.php y el index.php
<PabloRubianes> barbaro
<PabloRubianes> ahora me fijo de recolectar los links y cambiarlos y subo
<pcapeluto> che... quedaría bien agregar un .js que verifique el navegador que usas y si es un IE te avise para que uses otro?
<pcapeluto> porque con IE tampoco se ve bien
<pcapeluto> del todo
<PabloRubianes> no lo probe en IE
<PabloRubianes> pero se puede hacer
<pcapeluto> viste los Wallpapers que subí al launchpad?
<PabloRubianes> no tengo que...
<PabloRubianes> yendo
<PabloRubianes> bajando...
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, hay algunos muy buenos
<pcapeluto> Si... hay para todos los gustos
<guillermo> hola
<Guest52615> necesitaria que me aconsejen  que antivirus bajar para linux
<pcapeluto> Que tal Guest52615
<pcapeluto> Yo he probado Nod32 y anda muy bien
<Guest52615> podria empezar usando de ese nod32
<pcapeluto> aunque en Linux no debí usarlo nunca, siempre revisé archivos en la partición de Windows
<pcapeluto> No olvides que para Linux hay muy pocos virus que causen daño
<Guest52615> se que hay muy poco virus para linux.
<pcapeluto> nod32 no es libre, es el mismo que corre en Windows pero desarrollado para funcionar en Linux
<pcapeluto> Podés descargar la demo por 30 días
<Guest52615> me recomendaron usar el avg . es bueno-
<pcapeluto> más o menos
<pcapeluto> por lo menos es gratuito
<pcapeluto> Avast también tiene versión para Linux
<pcapeluto> Bittotrrent y panda
<pcapeluto> Bittorrent no... perdón
<pcapeluto> eso es otra cosa
<pcapeluto> Bitdefeder se llama
<Guest52615> claro ya me parecio escucharlo. antes.
<Guest52615> voy a bajar el avast , para probar me parece un poquito mejor.
<pcapeluto> A mi también
<pcapeluto> probalo, aunque como te digo, por el momento en Linux podes estar más tranquilo, de todas maneras siempre viene bien tener algo
<Guest52615> ok. gracias por tu ayuda.  voy a seguir estudiando mañana rindo un examen. 
<pcapeluto> Dale... suerte mañana
<pcapeluto> PabloRubianes: estás?
<Guest52615> saludos y gracias por la ayuda.
<pcapeluto> ping PabloRubianes
<pcapeluto> Tengo algo para mostrarte
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, si que paso??
<pcapeluto> Jelouuuu
<pcapeluto> Jajaj
<pcapeluto> tengo un regalito para vos
<pcapeluto> http://ubuntu.org.uy/planet/uyplanet/
 * PabloRubianes tiembla
<PabloRubianes> genial 
<PabloRubianes> es la posta esa... nada de blog
<PabloRubianes> planet es mejor
<pcapeluto> Me descargué el generador de ubuntuplanet y armé todo con el tema del sitio
<pcapeluto> estoy haciendo los links
<pcapeluto> y hasta logo del planet tenemos
<virusuy> opaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<virusuy> vamo el planet noma1
<virusuy> pero epa, vamos a meter nuestros blogs
<pcapeluto> El blog es aparte
<virusuy> yo decia al planet
<PabloRubianes> pero para que vamos a tener blog y planet?
<pcapeluto> Y donde publicamos nosotros?
<pcapeluto> El blog debe estar
<PabloRubianes> te haces un blog y pones en el planet
<PabloRubianes> lo importante va a la pagina derecho
<PabloRubianes> no me llego lo que me mandaste
<pcapeluto> Va denuevo
<virusuy> para mi esta bien blog y planet
<virusuy> blog seria las noticias "oficiales"
<virusuy> solo 1 o 2 escriben y listo
<pcapeluto> No llega
<virusuy> despues el planet con la sindicalización de los blogs nuestros
<pcapeluto> listo
<pcapeluto> después te lo mando
<pcapeluto> Lo vas a ver en el próximo commit
<PabloRubianes> no se porque no se manda...
<pcapeluto> http://twitpic.com/5aog9i
<pcapeluto> Fijate si vos desde tu pc podés entrar a http://planet.ubuntu.org.uy/
<virusuy> me gusta como quedo el planet che
<pcapeluto> porque a mi me da error y no redirecciona nada
<virusuy> pcapeluto: You don't have permission to access /planet/uyPlanet/ on this server.
<virusuy> Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.
<PabloRubianes> forbiden
<pcapeluto> ahora si.... http://planet.ubuntu.org.uy/index.html
<pcapeluto> Habemus Planet
<virusuy> pcapeluto: como agregas mi blog al planet?
<pcapeluto> dame la URL del RSS
<virusuy> ya va, pera que estoy reconfigurando todo
<virusuy> asi arranco de cero
<virusuy> porque el viejo tiene boludeces nomas, 
<virusuy> a ver si a este le doy mas bola que ahora que estoy metiendo mano en storage y unix le agrego mas info.
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, pcapeluto pongan la url de rss de la categoria ubuntu-uy
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: oka
<PabloRubianes> asi no llega todo solo lo que queres poner ahi
<pcapeluto> lo que no entiendo bien es el generador del planet
<pcapeluto> está todo en python
<pcapeluto> y para generarlo lo hago de manera local
<PabloRubianes> como?
<pcapeluto> pero para subirlo al server... podré hacer que el server ejecute un comando de python?
<pcapeluto> perá
<PabloRubianes> no tenia python el servidor
<pcapeluto> para actualizar el planet debe ejecutarse
<pcapeluto> python planet.py examples/uyPlanet.ini
<pcapeluto> en mi caso
<pcapeluto> me estoy fijando eso
<pcapeluto> no veo un python
<PabloRubianes> voy a comer ya vuelvo
<virusuy> pcapeluto: solo precisas el RSS del tag ubuntu-uy en mi blog?
<pcapeluto> si
<pcapeluto> solo el rss
<virusuy> en 10 te lo paso
<virusuy> pcapeluto: http://lpmer.com.uy/luciano/category/ubuntu-uy/feed/
<virusuy> pcapeluto: avisame
<pcapeluto> está pronto
<virusuy> que nivel!
<virusuy> como se cambia el logito que aparece al lado del post pcapeluto 
<pcapeluto> ah--... pasame el logo
<pcapeluto> es lo malo de este sistema
<pcapeluto> no tiene un administració  Web
<pcapeluto> es todo por consola
<pcapeluto> o por lo menos eso entendí hasta el momento
<virusuy> ok
<virusuy> ahora te paso uno
<PabloRubianes> en un rato vengo... voy a ver el partido...
<PabloRubianes> saludos
<pcapeluto> acabo de actualizar el portal con el nuevo enlace al planet
<virusuy> pcapeluto: recien cree una entrada en mi blog, con la etiqueta correcta
<virusuy> pero no la veo
<virusuy> demora un poquito ?
<pcapeluto> apretá Shift F5
#ubuntu-uy 2012-06-04
<Triviox> ratman_, 
<Triviox> como estuvo esa conferencia!
<ubuntero> hola
<ubuntero> alguien usa vsftpd?
<ratman> holas
<dylan66> hola ratman 
<ratman> como va
#ubuntu-uy 2012-06-05
<dylan66> todo bien y tu
<ratman> bien llevando el dia 
<ratman> con frio 
<ratman> nas damian 
<ratman> nas Uricio
<Uricio> aloh ratman 
<Uricio> que se cuenta
<ratman> aqui cansado 
<ratman> pero bien 
<Uricio> ratman: como ves el levante de mvdl?
<Uricio> "levante"
<ratman> llege y me sorprendi 
<ratman> en si el mensaje aquel lo mande desde el barco 
<Uricio> jaja
<Uricio> un amigo me dijo, de un limon hay que hacer una buena limonada 
<ratman> jje
<Uricio> vamos a ver si le podemos sacar jugo a lo que queda de ese proyecto jaja
<Uricio> ratman: vamos a cambiar ese sitio xD
<ratman> hay que ver mira que hay muchas cosas muy buenas
<ratman> alli
<Uricio> igualmente se va a respaldar todo
<Uricio> y se va a mantener las caracteristicas digamos
<Uricio> se van a limpiar los virus que estan en media y se van a recuperar las fotos
<ratman> yep 
<Uricio> ratman: un trabajo fino un trabajo fino
<ratman> sip, yo ahora ando viendo lo de cld 
<Uricio> ratman: vas a repuntar ese proyecto tambien ??
<ratman> ensip 
<ratman> aunque sea tranqui 
<Uricio> ajaja
<Uricio> ratman: van a legalizar la mariguana ?
<ratman> me interesa el mismo
<ratman> bueno no es lo que creo el sitio pero
<ratman> no toy en contra de que se haga
<ratman> creo q que es mejor
<ratman> che uricio 
<ratman> a ver si hacemsos ese asado jejje
<Uricio> no entendi lo del sitio
<ratman> que el sitio no es de la legalizacion de la mariguana 
<Uricio> ahhh jaja
<Uricio> ratman: hay que convinar el asado
<Uricio> ChanServ como vas hacer eso si EduardoR es re Feo
<EduardoR> Hola, vengo a volaaaar
<ratman> caida
<ratman> nas edu 
<EduardoR> hola holaaaaaa
<EduardoR> Todo bien?
<Triviox> buenas EduardoR 
<EduardoR> todo bien
<ratman> bien aqui
<ratman> y alli 
<EduardoR> pocas fotos como esta... https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=4135069214073&set=a.4135067094020.2184238.1203843961&type=1&theater&notif_t=photo_comment_tagged
<ratman> sp 
<ratman> http://aknt.baby.com.ar/raws/
<ratman> edu mirate eso 
<EduardoR> essssa!
<ratman> son las que subio como se llamaba 
<ratman> el rubio 
<EduardoR> Kant
<ratman> sip 
<EduardoR> Ariel Kanterewicz 
<EduardoR> Bajando todo
<ratman> cambio de pc
<ratman> estoy jugando con darktable
<ratman> regrese
<Uricio> ratman: de la cuelva ?
<ratman> jeje
 * Uricio tiene que trabajar, esta reportando para Argentina buff
<ratman> :(
<Uricio> reportes -1
<Uricio> reportes truchos +1
<PabloRubDroid> Buenas 
<PabloRubDroid> Toy sin pc......
<PabloRubDroid> El laptop no carga 
<PabloRubDroid> Grrrrrrrrrrrr
<EduardoR> Estoy bajando las fotos de 20MB de http://aknt.baby.com.ar/
<EduardoR> ya bajé 500MB
 * PabloRubDroid re instalando
<PabloRubDroid> Brb 
<ratman> nas pablo
<ratman> Edu acuerdate que son los raw
<ratman> luego hay que pasarlos
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<PabloRubianes> ahora si
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, todo bien?
<EduardoR> si
<EduardoR> sigo bajando a 500K y como si nada
<EduardoR> van 900MB, es un poco grosero sacar esas fotos, jajajaa
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<PabloRubianes> ratman_, todo bien?
<EduardoR> Van 1.2GB
<danielmato> buenas noches
<PabloRubianes> hola danielmato 
<PabloRubianes> todo bien
<PabloRubianes> yo aca acordandome de toda la familia de HP
<danielmato> de cual de todos?
<danielmato> cual sos ratman o ratman_ ???
<ratman> jje
<ratman> esta ves ratman
<ratman> y eduardo son raw
<danielmato> es que la paranoia esquizoide me pone malllllllll.... 
<ratman> es el bruto de la foto
<danielmato> PabloRubianes, con que hp te peleaste, con los de la hewlett o con los del barco???
<PabloRubianes> hewlett
<PabloRubianes> mi laptop no carga
<danielmato> ahhh, esos
<PabloRubianes> y ahora estoy hace como una hora instalando cosas en la computadora familiar que voy a tomar hasta nuevo aviso
<danielmato> marcho nomas la tuya?
 * PabloRubianes no entiende como la gente puede tener su pc sin (guake, zsh, xchat, y otras cosas)
<PabloRubianes> ayer llegue y cargaba
<PabloRubianes> pero hoy ya no 
<PabloRubianes> esta como que va y viene no la toco mas
<EduardoR> Descargados: 157 archivos, 1,4G en 1h 5m 42s (372 KB/s)
<danielmato> hay que formatear la bios!!!
<EduardoR> antes formatear la batería
<danielmato> eso eso
<PabloRubianes> ta que lo haga el señor netpc
<danielmato> je je
<EduardoR> ratman, las fotos oscuras, que le aumento que se vean mejor y no hacerlas pelota?
<PabloRubianes> tengo que reiniciar
<PabloRubianes> brb
<ratman> Edu si quieres esas las arreglo 
<ratman> jejee
<ratman> darktable
<ratman> tuve el dia jugando con eso 
<ratman> jajaa
<EduardoR> que magia, hace?
<ratman> pero que foto oscura ves
<EduardoR> las de Orsai
<PabloRubianes> volvi
<PabloRubianes> ratman, todo bien? mas calmado hoy?
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> pero pensando en como le pedire a mi prima otro presio por lentes jeje
<ratman> ta mañana
<danielmato> gente tenemos que empezar a organizar, miren que cuando queremos ver tenemos fin de año encima, no quiero ser un rompe quinotos, pero si no nos organizamos con tiempo, terminamos en el horno
<danielmato> bueno, este humano también se retira, supongo que ustedes recién se activan en el foro... yo estoy con mucho sueño... nos hablamos mañana
<alan_ubuntu> Buen dia
<alan_ubuntu> estoy necesitando ayuda con un tema relacionado con vsftpd no se si alguien puede darme una mano...
#ubuntu-uy 2012-06-06
<ratman> Holas
<PabloRubianes> hola ratman 
<PabloRubianes> todo en orden?
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> llevandolo 
<asterismo> hola genteee
<PabloRubianes> hola asterismo 
<PabloRubianes> ratman, es lo que hay valor
<asterismo> como andan?
<PabloRubianes> todo bien
<PabloRubianes> vos?
<asterismo> aca en el obs
<asterismo> viendo el transito de venus por internet
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<PabloRubianes> mira
<asterismo> pero no porque este nublado
<asterismo> eso seria muy deprimente
<PabloRubianes> senti por tele que iba a estar en USA
<asterismo> de aca no se ve
<PabloRubianes> o algo asi
<asterismo> europa, hawaii
<asterismo> etc
<PabloRubianes> mira
<ratman> que
<PabloRubianes> lo de venus
<PabloRubianes> jajaj
<danielmato> llegué
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<danielmato> como va todo?
<ratman> holas daniel 
<danielmato> andan bien?
<ratman> bien con frio 
<PabloRubianes> mucho frio
<danielmato> en serio, hace frio??? y pensar que me habían dicho...
<PabloRubianes> anda
<PabloRubianes> ratman_, danielmato http://aknt.baby.com.ar/﻿
<PabloRubianes> hay fotos de la ubuconla
<danielmato> iba a copiar la misma direccion...
<danielmato> acabo de recibir el mail de lucas
<danielmato> PabloRubianes, sos el único que no rooteo el android... te dejé solo
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, mejor solo que con un pisapapeles caro
<PabloRubianes> :P
<PabloRubianes> estoy con la re confirmacion del team
<PabloRubianes> es en una semana
<danielmato> ningun pisapapeles... aparte ya vole a la m al maldito quickoffice... y viene G y lo compra... me cacho en 10
<danielmato> en que ayudo???
<PabloRubianes> no se
<PabloRubianes> estoy haciendo una lista de pendientes
<danielmato> ok
<danielmato> talleres con videoconferencia, puede ser un pendiente realizable
<PabloRubianes> dale
<PabloRubianes> anotado
<PabloRubianes> quiero tenerlo pronto para el viernes
<danielmato> necesitas ideas entonces...
<PabloRubianes> si
<danielmato> ok
<PabloRubianes> para el plan a futuro
<danielmato> minidiccionario para nuevos ubunteros
<danielmato> es una especie de guía base para recien llegados
<danielmato> de terminos de uso comun en este sistema
<danielmato> dash - terminal - grub - etc...
<asterismo> yo me meti en la lista de Xubuntu Developers
<asterismo> a ver si pico algo de ahi
<asterismo> empece a re-escribir el Ubuntu Astronomy Remix
<asterismo> asi que si alguien se quiere sumar, bienvenido
<PabloRubianes> te quedo viejo? o no te pudiste sumar al pangolin?
<asterismo> me preguntas a mi?
<PabloRubianes> si
<asterismo> si me quedo viejo??
<asterismo> no comprendo, (con voz de gringo)
<PabloRubianes> en que estaba basado? 
<PabloRubianes> el remix lo tenes que hacer cada vez que ubuntu sale
<asterismo> si por eso
<asterismo> pero como habia vendido mi laptop y estuve practicamente todo el verano sin maquina hasta que me compre el AMD 8-core FX 8120
<asterismo> recien ahora me pude hacer tiempo para rehacer la remix
<asterismo> ademas la tengo que hacer con XFCE
<asterismo> porque unity es inutil para correr aplicaciones cientificas
<asterismo> y remixar XFCE no es lo mismo que GNOME
<asterismo> en esta pagina esta lo que habia hecho antes
<asterismo> http://www.fisica.edu.uy/~sroland/uar/
<asterismo> todavia no hay ningun ISO para bajar
<asterismo> pero esta el concepto
<asterismo> se acepta feedback
<asterismo> y ayuda
<asterismo> hosting o lo que sea
<asterismo> que otros planes hay?
<asterismo> queria pasar un avisito
<asterismo> la charla que di en la FLISoL me pidieron que la de en la UTU de Brazo Oriental
<asterismo> pero en una charla de 2 hs con recreo en el medio con cafe y galletitas
<asterismo> aviso por si alguien quiere ir
<asterismo> perdon por el flood
<asterismo> xD
<danielmato> buena asterismo
<asterismo> lo hice todo como simple aficionado
<asterismo> incluso hable por mail con algunos gringos por las licencias de sus programas y eso
<asterismo> algunos programas no estan en los repos de ubuntu
<asterismo> danielmato, el unity me mato
<PabloRubianes> unity es lo mas
<danielmato> el unity es espectacular
<danielmato> bueno gente, salio ir a dormir... nos hablamos mañana a eso de las 23...
<danielmato> bytes
<asterismo> en serio?
<PabloRubianes> brb
<PabloRubianes> si me encanta
<asterismo> podes poner el panel abajo por ejemplo?
<Martin-Ubuntu> Hola
<Martin-Ubuntu> Hay alguien por ahí?
<Martin-Ubuntu> ?????
<dylan66> hola Martin-Ubuntu 
<Martin-Ubuntu> Hola dylan, quería hacer una consulta, a ver si vos sabes
<dylan66> dale
<Martin-Ubuntu> No puedo conectarme a internet desde mi notebook, quiero hacerlo mediante un mòdem Ancel inalabrico. Tengo instalada la versiòn 12.04
<dylan66> configura una conexion de banda ancha
<Martin-Ubuntu> Eso lo hice, pero no me doy cuenta en que parte me equivoco
<dylan66> en conexiones de red
<dylan66> banda ancha
<dylan66> añadir
<dylan66> llenar tdo
<dylan66> poner tu usuario y contraseña de adsl movil
<Martin-Ubuntu> Eso es lo que no se, yo quiero conectarme por un mòdem inalàmbrico y no se si es obligatorio poner usuario y contraseña
<Martin-Ubuntu> Desde Windows nunca le puse ni usuario o contraseña
<dylan66> pero para window trae un programita
<Martin-Ubuntu> Si, y no tengo problema
<dylan66> aca lo pones cuando te lo pide al dar conectar
<Martin-Ubuntu> Ahora estoy conectado desde Windows en mi PC de escritorio
<Martin-Ubuntu> La contraseña será la de usuario?
<dylan66> tu creaste un usuario en la pagina de antel?
<asterismo> Martin-Ubuntu, tu modem tiene pin?
<dylan66> adsl07
<Martin-Ubuntu> Tiene si
<asterismo> ese es el tipo de cuenta
<asterismo> cuando lo enchufas en ubuntu tenes que esperar un minutito hasta que te aparece ingresar el pin
<asterismo> y asi lo desbloqueas
<asterismo> luego en usuario y contraseña tenes que poner el usuario tuyo que vos sabras
<asterismo> esta en el contrato ADSL
<asterismo> martin@adsl07
<asterismo> por ejemplo
<asterismo> y el password
<asterismo> luego conectas
<Martin-Ubuntu> Que era eso de @adsl07?
<asterismo> ese es el tipo de contrato que tenes
<asterismo> tienen uno para cada tipo de contrato
<asterismo> 10Gigas, 20Gigas
<asterismo> tarifas planas
<asterismo> etc
<asterismo> te canto los pasos
<asterismo> 1encendes ubuntu
<Martin-Ubuntu> Si, pero en la conexión no me pide que ponga el número de plan
<Martin-Ubuntu> Dale
<asterismo> aguantas 1 sec que prenda todito
<asterismo> enchufas el chupete
<asterismo> esperas que te salga el cartelito del pin
<asterismo> le metes el pin y le pones que lo desbloquee
<asterismo> luego esperas que las lucecitas del chupete indiquen que tiene conexion
<asterismo> dependiendo del modem, la lucecita verde o azul son... roja generalmente es que no tiene linea
<asterismo> luego vas a icono de conexiones
<asterismo> y haces click y pones nueva conexion de banda ancha
<asterismo> luego pones el pais
<asterismo> compañia
<asterismo> y en un momento te da para elegir GPRS o adslmovil
<asterismo> pones adslmovil
<asterismo> (pero podria llegar a ser GPRS)... no importa
<asterismo> luego escribis el usuario y contraseña en el panel donde dice *99#
<asterismo> ahi abajo
<asterismo> y luego salvas y cerras la ventana
<asterismo> luego haces click en la conexion y te vas a poder conectar
<asterismo> ahi deberia conectar
<asterismo> fijate si te sirvio, voy a estar un rato mas por aca cualquier cosa
<Martin-Ubuntu> Ok, en usuario y contraseña es la de mi sesión?
<dylan66> nono
<asterismo> no
<asterismo> es la que esta en tu contrato
<asterismo> tenes el contrato por ahi?
<asterismo> el que firmaste en ancel
<Martin-Ubuntu> Si
<asterismo> que dice
<asterismo> usuario?
<asterismo> ellos te piden que entres a la pagina de ancel y te hagas un usuario y pasword
<asterismo> ellos solo te dan el @adsl07
<Martin-Ubuntu> Tengo algo que parece el número de usuario
<asterismo> no es un numero
<asterismo> es un usuario
<asterismo> tipo "martin"
<asterismo> "martinperez"
<asterismo> yo que sç
<asterismo> no te hiciste un usuairo en la pagina de ancel?
<dylan66> capaz que es gprs
<asterismo> si no capaz que no tiene usuario
<dylan66> esa no lleva usuario
<asterismo> proba sin usuario
<asterismo> si es gprs no lleva usuairo
<asterismo> por eso te decia
<asterismo> que quiza sea gprs
<asterismo> pero como me dijiste el @adsl07...
<asterismo> me imagine que era de los contratos adslmovil
<asterismo> seguis teniendo la lista de pasos que te di?
<Martin-Ubuntu> Si
<asterismo> en lugar de poner adslmovil
<asterismo> pone GPRS
<Martin-Ubuntu> Puede ser eso
<asterismo> si la conexion ya la creaste, podes hacer click derecho en el icono de conexiones y seleccionar "editar conexiones"
<asterismo> luego vas a banda ancha movil
<asterismo> y luego seleccionas la conexion que tenes que editar
<asterismo> luego en la pestaña "banda ancha" donde dice APN
<asterismo> pones cambiar
<asterismo> y pones GPRS y en donde dice usuario y password no pones nada
<asterismo> y guardas y cerras eso y trata de conectarte de nuevo
<asterismo> me seguiste?
<Martin-Ubuntu> Ok, voy a probar cambiando eso y te aviso
<Martin-Ubuntu> Si, si
<asterismo> ;)
<asterismo> lujo
<asterismo> suerte
<Martin-Ubuntu> Gracias
<Martin-Ubunto> Ok, pude.
<Martin-Ubunto> Había hecho tantos cambios y toqueteado cosas, al final acostumbrado a conectar maquinas con adsl que estaba eligiendo mal mi plan al crear la conexiòn.
<Martin-Ubunto> Muchas gracias Dylan66, me desconecto que voy a disfrutar de ubuntu. Saludos.
<dylan66> chau
<dylan66> de nada
<dylan66> y asterismo tambien colaboro
<Martin-Ubunto> Gracias asterismo tambièn
<asterismo> ok
<asterismo> de nada
<Martin-Ubunto> Saludos
<asterismo> hey people
<virusuy> opa, que lindo ver gente ! se ve que el frio ayuda un poco :-P
<ratman> nas
<Triviox> buenas virusuy 
<Triviox> rat.. ya te salude en otra sala.. =P
<ratman> jeje
<virusuy> Triviox, opa
<virusuy> esta fresco eh!
<Triviox> nah..
<Triviox> jajaj el micro de mi pc anda en 18 grados..asi que de sensación termica debe haber unos -5!!!
<Triviox> lol
<ratman> jeje
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> [lfacchinelli@oc3820088515 ~]$ cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THM0/temperature 
<virusuy> temperature:             54 C
<virusuy> puede ser que me este tirando fruta.
<Triviox> triviox@Dharma:~$ cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THM0/temperature 
<Triviox> cat: /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THM0/temperature: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<Triviox> chan.. no tengo eso yo
<Triviox> ajaj
<virusuy> cd /proc/acpi/thermal_zone
<virusuy> ??
<Triviox> mi medicion es con un termometro externo que puse en el fan :P
<Triviox> mas bien en el disipador..
<Triviox> triviox@Dharma:~$ cd /proc/acpi/thermal_zone
<Triviox> triviox@Dharma:/proc/acpi/thermal_zone$ ls
<Triviox> triviox@Dharma:/proc/acpi/thermal_zone$ 
<virusuy> no estara usando acpi ?
<Triviox> quizás (?)
 * Triviox no sabe de esas cosas
<Triviox> :S
<virusuy>  lsmod | grep acpi
<virusuy> ?
<Triviox> triviox@Dharma:/proc/acpi/thermal_zone$ cd ..
<Triviox> triviox@Dharma:/proc/acpi$ lsmod | grep acpi
<Triviox> triviox@Dharma:/proc/acpi$ 
<virusuy> no tiene cargado el modulo de acpi
<Triviox> nada
<Triviox> :S
<virusuy> no lo esta usando, por eso no te tira la data
<Triviox> mierda.. eso como se arregla? es importante?
<Triviox> estoy en squeeze aclaro..
<virusuy> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Configuration_and_Power_Interface
<Triviox> voy!
<Triviox> thx
<Triviox> http://test-ipv6.com/ han probado esto? a mi me sale "No IPv6 address detected [more info]".. no se si es mi culpa o de antel ¬¬
<Triviox> quiero ipv6! jajaja me suena que antel aun no da tales ip..
<ratman> tara en eso 
<ratman> vistes como es antel
<Triviox> jajaja x joder nomas les voy a preg en twitter si ya saben cuando pasaran a ipv6 a los usuarios
#ubuntu-uy 2012-06-07
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, \o
<PabloRubianes> hola SergioMeneses como andas?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, bien bien virtualizando un rato xD y vos? como va todo?
<PabloRubianes> bien
<PabloRubianes> la reunion del LoCo Council es el proximo martes?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, el 19
<SergioMeneses> 3er martes de cada mes ;)
<PabloRubianes> seguro?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/Agenda
<SergioMeneses> :)
<PabloRubianes> ok, mejor tener otra semana para preparar
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, esa es la idea :)
<ratman> holas
<PabloRubianes> hola ratman como andas?
<ratman> bien llevandolo y ali 
<SergioMeneses> one ratman in town /o/
<ratman> :)
<PabloRubianes> bien
<PabloRubianes> pensando si me congele o no...
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, que tal estuvo la ubuconla?
<PabloRubianes> genial
<PabloRubianes> fuimos con ratman 
<SergioMeneses> que bueno!
<SergioMeneses> entonces PabloRubianes a preparar todo para dentro de un año
<PabloRubianes> si ya empezamos
<PabloRubianes> pero queremos que ubuntu colombia ayude
<PabloRubianes> asi se ganan la proxima sede
<PabloRubianes> asi ven como se arma todo y tiene experiencia para la suya
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, y que hay pa' hacer?
<PabloRubianes> todo
<PabloRubianes> :P
<SergioMeneses> lol
<PabloRubianes> sobretodo no queremos que pase lo que paso con las charlas
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, q paso?
<PabloRubianes> que se suponia que nos tenias que ayudar a elegir....
<SergioMeneses> yo?
<SergioMeneses> pero si yo no era organizador
<PabloRubianes> estabas en el comite de charlas
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, =O
<PabloRubianes> no te acordas?
<SergioMeneses> no
<SergioMeneses> q pena
<SergioMeneses> =/
<PabloRubianes> si
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, si me tienes en el chat no me avisaste =/ te voy a borrar de FB
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<PabloRubianes> yo te mande mail...
<PabloRubianes> pero ta no importa
<SergioMeneses> no pues ya q =S
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<Uricio> ratman: moahaha
<ratman> nas Uricio
<Uricio> que hacelga
<ratman> aqui leyendo 
<ratman> jeje
<Uricio> :o
<Uricio> que lees?
<ratman> noticias
<ratman> algunos textos de fotografia
<ratman> cosas
<Uricio> ratman: genial, yo estaba viendo que hay más de 50 ping en el mail que mande 
<Uricio> 50 y largos
<Uricio> eso me pone contento 
<Uricio> saber que aun la gente esta del otro lado
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> hay que hacer una charla algun dia
<danielmato> buenas noches
<Uricio> danielmato: buenas
<danielmato> como va todo?
<Uricio> danielmato: impecable vos?
<danielmato> aca, llegando del laburo
<danielmato> viendo si habia movimiento por aca, pero lo veo tranquilo
<Uricio> ta todo quieot jaja
<danielmato> ya veo, me parece que me escondo del frío... en la cama, en cualquier momento
<Uricio> danielmato: jajaja, yo estoy con el aire a full hace ratio
<Uricio> rato*
<danielmato> pues, aca el unico aire entra por la ventana...
<dylan66> buenas Uricio  danielmato 
<danielmato> bueno, me voy a dormir
<danielmato> hola dylan66 
<dylan66> se puede habilitar ipv6?
<danielmato> gente nos vemos
<dylan66> o aun no
<dylan66> chau
<Uricio> hola dylan66 
<dylan66> hola
<dylan66> ta frescoo
<Uricio> dylan66: te parece ?? jeje
<dylan66> :)
<Uricio> y yo que pense que hacia calor :(
<Uricio> dylan66: yo llegue como a las 11 a mi casa, la verdad que cuando sali me puse 2 camperas
<Uricio> y con eso me banque el frio todo el día
#ubuntu-uy 2012-06-08
<PabloRubianes> magu42, como andas?
<magu42> bien y vos PabloRubianes ?
<magu42> viendo las fotos que subiste a fb
<magu42> me encantó la de la cebra 
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<PabloRubianes> fue idea de mi vieja
<magu42> seleeente
<magu42> viendo cual me afano para la wiki
<PabloRubianes> viste la de las manchas de pintura?
<magu42> la tuya en la charla está borrosa 
<magu42> quiero una como la primera pero contigo y con Daniel
<PabloRubianes> no tengo
<PabloRubianes> mias
<PabloRubianes> las mias tan todas borradas
<PabloRubianes> la de daniel me fijo en el cel
<magu42> necesito fotos!!
<PabloRubianes> donde estas haciendo la wiki?
<magu42> que significa , donde?
<PabloRubianes> url
<magu42> ahora estoy acá https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuConLa?action=edit&editor=text
<PabloRubianes> pero tendria que estar en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam/UbuConLa
<PabloRubianes> por eso te decia de moverla
<PabloRubianes> porque ahi como que para lo unico que esta es para rivalizar con la que es posta
<PabloRubianes> mejor si esta dentro de Uruguay
<PabloRubianes> no magu?
<PabloRubianes> magu42, 
<magu42> yo solo estoy editando la wiki de ubntu uruguay
<magu42> de momento
<PabloRubianes> pero UbuConLa no es de uruguay
<magu42> lo sé , pero solo documenté el evento en la wiki de ubuntu
<magu42> lo que haga ubuconla , no tengo idea
<magu42> y la foto borroneada tuya la subi , o me das una buena o dejo esa jajaja
<magu42> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuConLa#preview
<PabloRubianes> claro
<PabloRubianes> pero ubuconla
<PabloRubianes> ese tendria que ser
<PabloRubianes> wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam/UbuConLa
<magu42> no me doy cuenta esa wiki de donde es
<PabloRubianes> no existe
<PabloRubianes> pero la que armaste de ubuconla tendria que ser esa
<PabloRubianes> entendes?
<magu42> la que armé está en la wiki de ubuntu uruguay como un evento más , ese link que me dás de que es?  la replico ahi , no hay problema
<PabloRubianes> no
<PabloRubianes> ya esta
<PabloRubianes> hay que cambiar el link en eventos
<PabloRubianes> en mas acciones renombrar
<PabloRubianes> listo
<PabloRubianes> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam/UbuConLa
<PabloRubianes> como y vengo
<magu42> pero ahora no está en los eventos de la wiki de ubuntu uruguay
<magu42> listo la repetí , en la wiki de ubuntu uruguay , para lo cual la hice , si quieren repetirla en otro lado , no hay problema , pero la que hice es para documentar el la wiki de ubuntu uruguay 
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, ando viendo las fotos de fb =)
<magu42> de momento edito la wiki de uruguay , si quieren repitanlo en cualqiier wiki , sin borrar lo que hice en la nuestra , por favor
<magu42> ni renombrar
<magu42> Nas noches
#ubuntu-uy 2012-06-09
<iznogud> guenassss gente
<ratman> nas eduardo
<frafo> holas que tal
#ubuntu-uy 2012-06-10
<Vitumen> hola?
<konkero> hola
<Vitumen> ¿hay alguien?
<konkero> vitumen
<Vitumen> konkero
<Vitumen> creo que la gente duerme a esta hora
<Vitumen> ...
<tobi_matty> hi
#ubuntu-uy 2013-06-04
<eduardorix> Hola SergioMeneses , virusuy 
<eduardorix> necesito que prueben en vlc http://giss.tv:8000/ubuconla.ogg
<SergioMeneses> eduardorix, oka dame un seg
<eduardorix> hola asterismo 
<eduardorix> SergioMeneses: virusuy 
<eduardorix> probaron?
<eduardorix> estoy en una red que nunca se si son puertos bloqueado u otra cosa
<SergioMeneses> eduardorix, si... sale el logo de la ubucon
<SergioMeneses> nada mas vi
<eduardorix> ok
<eduardorix> prueba stop y play de nuevo
<eduardorix> aqui veo que hay tráfico de subida
<eduardorix> y en alguna maquina funciona
<SergioMeneses> eduardorix, deme un seg q creo q me tire el video jaja
<SergioMeneses> se demora en abrir
<eduardorix> http://giss.tv:8000/ubuconla.ogg
<eduardorix> en firefox de una maquina se abrio sin player
<eduardorix> pero en otra no
<SergioMeneses> eduardorix, ando probando en vlc
<SergioMeneses> si si sale
<eduardorix> en principio se usaría giss.tv
<SergioMeneses> en chrome sale un cuadro verde
<SergioMeneses> ahora esta el video de mark
<eduardorix> siempre demora cargar el buffer
<SergioMeneses> si
<SergioMeneses> un monton
<eduardorix> la idea es usar una camara con salida video compuesto (PAL) y mandarla a una capturadora
<eduardorix> bueno, cierro
<SergioMeneses> ando en ff ahora...
<SergioMeneses> se demora pero sale... no hay uno mas rapido?
<eduardorix> si conoces algun icecast2 gratis disponible, sería genial
<eduardorix> son 150 a 200 KBytes de subida
<SergioMeneses> eduardorix, seria averiguar jejeje
<eduardorix> aqui es bastante y poco frecuente, 
<eduardorix> estiçoy en la universidad, en casa apenas podría
<eduardorix> si conoces alguno envia por mail
<eduardorix> me desconecto, la prueba fue bastante buena
<eduardorix> saludos!
<calisto> se viene se viene la Ubuconf....
<calisto> Suerete .... el vienres voy a pasar a visitrlos
<EduardoR1> hola calisto , gracias!
<calisto> htop
#ubuntu-uy 2013-06-05
<pc-02_> hola
<pc-02_> hola
<pc-01> alex
<pc-02_> maritza
<ratman> holas
<pc-04> hola soy oscar
<pc-02_> JDSAJFBAJFB
<pc-02_> HOLA  MARITZA
<pc-04> JHK
<pc-04> QUE PASO?????????????
<pc-02_> YYYYY
<pc-02_> FDGDSGD
<pc-02_> HOLA
<pc-02_> HOLA
<pc-02_> MARITZA
<pc-01> HOOOO
<pc-02_> YAUNCIONA
<pc-02_> JAJAJAJA
<sud0> o.O
<pc-02_> SDGSD
<pc-01> EFJDFGJFGFGFDG
<pc-01> GCFJGC
<pc-01> HVHV
<pc-02_> HOLA
<pc-02_> YA FUNCIONA
<pc-01> FDFDG
<pc-01> HOLLL
<sud0> asumo que es una especie de "túnel/bouncer" de múltiple conexión
<EduardoR1> pc-01: 
<EduardoR1> pc-02_
<sud0> y tenés a todos tus amigos conectados (?)
<pc-02_> SI ES PARA UNA DEMOSRACION NADA MAS
<EduardoR1> creo que están probando en una sala de informatica, no?
<EduardoR1> o un ciber?
<pc-02_> AA
<pc-02_> SI
<pc-02_> HOLA
<EduardoR1> saludos!
<pc-02_> MARITZA
<pc-02_> YA
<pc-02_> FUNCIONA
<EduardoR1> genial!
<EduardoR1> Fuerte y claro!
<pc-02_> GRACIAS
<EduardoR1> cauntas máquinas pueden conectar?
<pc-02_> HOLA MARITZA
<pc-01> HOLAPP
<pc-02_> YA FUNCIONAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<pc-02_> HOLA
<pc-01> ALEXXX
<pc-02_> MARITZA
<eduardorix> hola unimix_ 
<eduardorix> otra vez los puertos bloqueados!
<unimix_> eduardorix, o/
<unimix_> Murphy !!
<eduardorix> tengo que reconectarme
<unimix_> ok
<PabloRubianes> eduardorix: estan en la prueba_
<PabloRubianes> ?
<eduardorix> tengo 80/73Mbps   WTF!!!!
<PabloRubianes> pasame el link
<unimix_> eduardorix, ojo que este tema de los puertos cerrados sera recurrente para el sabado tambien !!
<PabloRubianes> o ya termino?
<eduardorix> y todos los puertos bloqueados
<eduardorix> tengo que ponerle el ip fijo
<eduardorix> estoy por DHCP
<eduardorix> estoy esperando que me pasen el ip desbloqueado
<unimix_> che, les parece de hacerles algun regalito a la gente de IT en la facu para aceitar el tema ?
<eduardorix> lo pero que no vamos a poder verlo internamente, grrrr
<eduardorix> *lo peor
<unimix_> unas remeras de Ubuuntu-uy, por ejemplo
<PabloRubianes> entonces?
<unimix_> ya vuelvo
#ubuntu-uy 2013-06-06
<William_uy> Buenas noches room
<William_uy> ¿Alguién que pueda responder una preguntita sobre lirc?
<ratman> hay que poner en el topic
<ratman> que nombre los nick de los que esten 
<ratman> o por lo menos el mio 
<SergioMeneses> ratman, pporq?
<calisto> hola, una pregunta, hay alguna forma de usar repos de intrepid?
<calisto> hola, una pregunta, hay alguna forma de usar repos de intrepid?
<calisto> tengo una maquina vieja y necesito instalarle soft
<EduardoR> hola
<EduardoR> los repos viejos cambian de nombre
<EduardoR> es algo con oldreleases
<EduardoR> estás calisto ?
<EduardoR> http://superuser.com/questions/339537/where-can-i-get-therepositories-for-old-ubuntu-versions
<calisto> si estab abuscando existo
<calisto> voy a cambiar a ver si tengo suerte
<calisto> funciono EduardoR gracias
<EduardoR> :)
<EduardoR> armando detalles a todo trapo
<konne> Buenas y santas.
<BartOC3> Hola EduardoR como van las cosas para mañana!!
<EduardoR> estoy muerto
<EduardoR> tengo que salir a imprimir cartelitos
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, si me va a mandar un regalo, hagalo con naudy q este en uy para la ubucon jeje
#ubuntu-uy 2013-06-07
<pcapeluto> SergioMeneses como estás?
<SergioMeneses> pcapeluto, saludos
<SergioMeneses> si llegando
<SergioMeneses> y vos q mas?
<pcapeluto> ja... viendo las novedades para mañana y pasado
<SergioMeneses> pcapeluto, que bien :D
<pcapeluto> Tienen una cantidad importante de charlas
<SergioMeneses> pcapeluto, que bueno :)
<pcapeluto> Te hago una consulta sobre los ppa...
<pcapeluto> tenés claro como es que funciona la creación de un ppa?
<SergioMeneses> pcapeluto, la verdad no :S
<SergioMeneses> solo uso bzr purito :S
<pcapeluto> jajaja
<pcapeluto> si, esa es otra, tengo una cantidad importante de Webapps desarrolladas pero no he podido subirlas
<pcapeluto> Solo he agregado algunas al centro de software de Ubuntu, pero tiene un camino laro de validaciones y montón de cosas, puedo estar todo un mes para que aprueben una aplicación
<pcapeluto> No está mal, pero si lograra armar el ppa tendría disponible antes las cosas
<SergioMeneses> pcapeluto, sabes quien puede saber, PabloRubianes
<pcapeluto> Si, no he coincidido con el, no tengo diponible internet siempre así que entro cuando puedo nomás, si aparece veo consultarlo
<SergioMeneses> pcapeluto, pero no hay documentacion sobre los ppa?
<pcapeluto> Si la hay y hace un tiempo subía con bazaar explorer al launchpad, pero ahora no he podido lograr ni eso, algo estoy haciendo mal evidentemente pero no me doy cuenta
<SergioMeneses> pcapeluto, las keys ssh funcionan cierto?
<pcapeluto> Ahora no tengo como probarlas pero llegué a crear las llaves e importarlas al launchpad sin problemas
<SergioMeneses> pcapeluto, ok
<SergioMeneses> tienes configurado bzar?
<SergioMeneses> pcapeluto, a lo mejor esto te ayude https://sergioandresmeneses.wordpress.com/2013/04/17/solucionando-bugs-en-ubuntu-fixing-bugs-in-ubuntu-only-in-spanish/
<pcapeluto> Es decir, luego que en Launchpad tengo las llaves ssh importadas como es que logro subir el código a un proyecto que tenga creado?
<pcapeluto> ya lo  voy a ver
<SergioMeneses> pcapeluto, configura bzr y lo subes con los comandos q hay en ese post
<SergioMeneses> :)
<SergioMeneses> al menso quedan en bzr
<SergioMeneses> hacer ppa's si no se xD
<pcapeluto> voy a ver, ese fue el problema, que no logré subir lo que tengo
<pcapeluto> No logré relacionar mis archivos locales con el launchpad
<pcapeluto> Pero para lograr hacer commit no es necesario primero tener el proyecto generado?
<SergioMeneses> pcapeluto, no
<SergioMeneses> lea ese post completo :D
<SergioMeneses> yo mismo lo hice
<SergioMeneses> lo subes a tu bzr personal
<SergioMeneses> y pues compartes el link
<pcapeluto> jajjajja
<pcapeluto> No puedo creerlo
<pcapeluto> Estoy orinado por los bichitos de luz
<pcapeluto> Timeout error Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad.  We’ve recorded what happened, and we’ll fix it as soon as possible. Apologies for the inconvenience.  Trying again in a couple of minutes might work.
<pcapeluto> JAJAJAJAAJ
<pcapeluto> Bien, creo que lo logré
<pcapeluto> aunque aún no veo los cambios... maldita sea
<SergioMeneses> lol
<pcapeluto> bien... logré hacer un bzr push del proyecto
<SergioMeneses> pcapeluto, dame un seg
<SergioMeneses> aaaa oka
<SergioMeneses> en tu perfil de LP puedes ver el codigo?
<SergioMeneses> para hacerle branch despues
<pcapeluto> Tengo el proyecto creado en LP, al hacer push me aparece como que está todo ok pero luego voy  LP y no veo el código
<SergioMeneses> pcapeluto, lol
<SergioMeneses> pcapeluto, pero bzr si tiene vinculada tu cuenta de lp a tu pc?
<pcapeluto> maldición, recáspitas, recórcholis batman
<SergioMeneses> mire http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/latest/en/user-guide/index.html
<SergioMeneses> especificamente esta parte http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/latest/en/user-guide/configuring_bazaar.html
<pcapeluto> Dame un seg que me fijo, creo que ya lo hice eso, pero fue antes de actualizar al 13.04
<SergioMeneses> :O
<SergioMeneses> instalaste desde 0 ?
<pcapeluto> Jejejej... no, desde el 12.04 que vengo actualizando, imaginate
<pcapeluto> al parecer está todo asociado
<pcapeluto> incluso aparece como que hace el push correctamente, va... lo hizo la primera vez, ahora me dice que no hay nada para subir
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> pcapeluto, como es la ruta del archivo en LP?
<pcapeluto> https://launchpad.net/unity-webapps-ubuntu-uy
<SergioMeneses> no no
<SergioMeneses> pero tienes q subirlo a tu lp personal
<SergioMeneses> si viste mi post la ruta deberia ser algo como launchpad/~pcapeluto/unity-webapps-ubuntu-uy
<SergioMeneses> es tu bzr personal... si lo subes al proyecto principal no te sirve
<pcapeluto> cri cri....cri cri... 
<pcapeluto> yo estoy usando esto
<pcapeluto> bzr push lp:~pcapeluto-gmail/unity-webapps-ubuntu-uy/trunk
<SergioMeneses> quitale el trunk
<SergioMeneses> y pongale algo diferente
<pcapeluto> eso ya lo probé
<pcapeluto> me sale esto... perá
<pcapeluto> 709kB    63kB/s \ Obteniendo revisiones:Inserting stream etc. etc. etc. lo mismo que cuando hice el trunk en un principio, luego cuando lo hago nuevamente es que me dice quen no tengo nada para subir
<pcapeluto> Ah y termina con Rama nueva creada.
<SergioMeneses> pcapeluto, ya deberia entonces aparecer en tu perfil de lp
<pcapeluto> Si... pero nada
<pcapeluto> eso es lo que me está pasando
<SergioMeneses> pcapeluto, te toca revisarlo con pablo en persona :s 
<pcapeluto> jajjaaja si tal cual
<pcapeluto> listo, ya esta
<pcapeluto> https://code.launchpad.net/~pcapeluto-gmail/unity-webapps-ubuntu-uy/devel
<SergioMeneses> pcapeluto, ++
<SergioMeneses> :)
<SergioMeneses> q era?
<pcapeluto> el Configure project branch, no tenía "activado" el devel, o lo que le pusiera, subía las cosas pero no mostraba nada
<pcapeluto> por eso te decía, era una bobada, en algo le erraba si yo antes subía código
<pcapeluto> Ahora si, ya tengo los dos primeros
<pcapeluto> https://launchpad.net/unity-webapps-ubuconla
<pcapeluto> https://launchpad.net/unity-webapps-ubuntu-uy
<pcapeluto> Arranco a subir el resto en el correr de la semana
<SergioMeneses> pcapeluto, jajaja oka
<ubuntero_> what's this?
#ubuntu-uy 2013-06-09
<minuano> buenos dias
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, ratman \o
<SergioMeneses> como vamos?
<ratman> hola
<ratman> engipado
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> como va alli
<SergioMeneses> ratman, bn bn... como les termino de ir en la ubucon?... yo vi fotos muy buenas!!!
<ratman> personalmente me gusto como fue
<ratman> quede bastante contento
<ratman> siempre uno quiere que se llevo o quede afuera gente 
<ratman> pero estuvo bien 
<SergioMeneses> ratman, que bien... :) me alegra un monton
<SergioMeneses> ratman, cuantas personas asistieron?
<ratman> no me atrevo a decir 
<ratman> pero me la juego a mas de 250 en 2 dias
<ratman> con temor a equivocarme
<ratman> edu debe saberlo 
<ratman> ejje
<SergioMeneses> ratman, que bien :D
<SergioMeneses> osea que les fue mejor que en AR
<SergioMeneses> ...se nota que aprendemos en cada edicion :D
<ratman> comparaciones no 
<SergioMeneses> ratman, si son constructivas son para bien :)
<ratman> para mi se va ganado difucion 
<SergioMeneses> ratman, eso es importanticimo
<ratman> y tomando mas caracter latino 
<SergioMeneses> ratman, :)
<ratman> creo que en esta lo importante que ogramso es que se declaro de interes
<ratman> eso deberia ayudar al que viene 
<ratman> para publisitarlo 
#ubuntu-uy 2014-06-03
<ubuntero> hola
<ubuntero> alguien ahi?
<magu42> lun jun  2 22:56:19 UYT 2014
<ubuntero> Hola
<magu42> hola ubuntero 
<ubuntero> hola magu42
<ubuntero> Vine a este chat para ver si alguien me podría dar una mano con la instalación de ubuntu.
<magu42> si puedo , con gusto
<ubuntero> Gracias.
<ubuntero> Te cuento un poco mi problema
<magu42> dale
<ubuntero> cuando pongo el live cd de la versión 14.04 me lo lee todo bien..
<ubuntero> pero cuando voy a la parte de elegir la partición
<ubuntero> no me aparece ninguna
<magu42> que hay instalado en la maquina
<magu42> w8?
<ubuntero> no
<ubuntero> w7
<magu42> en modo live tenés que hacer primero la particion para ubuntu con gpated
<magu42> formato ext4
<ubuntero> pero no quiero hacer una partición
<ubuntero> quiero sacar windows
<ubuntero> y poner ubuntu
<magu42> entonces decile que use todo el disco al principio
<magu42> es la primera opcion
<magu42> mmm  es una maquina con bios o uefi?
<ubuntero> me mataste
<ubuntero> ni idea eso
<ubuntero> pero no me da esa opción...
<ubuntero> digamos que pongo instalar cd... luego me conecto a el wifi, luego pongo para que se actualice mientras se instala.. y luego de eso me aparece lo de elegir una partición, pero no aparece nada.
<magu42> ahi es cuando debería aparecer las opciones , y la primera es usar todo el disco
<magu42> ubuntu 14.04 de 64bits?
<ubuntero> si
<magu42> lo que yo hago siempre 
<magu42> es una particion con gparted
<magu42> y de paso dejo algo al final para respaldo
<ubuntero> para respaldo?
<magu42> claro , asi cuando instalo otra cosa no toco nada de esa particion
<magu42> donde tengo mis datos
<ubuntero> claro
<ubuntero> Tengo una duda..
<magu42> que maquina es ?
<ubuntero> una inspiron 5423
<magu42> veo que hay muchas configuraciones para esa note
<magu42> hasta hay un 12.04 certificado para ella
<magu42> si es i3
<ubuntero> es i5
<magu42> es una 14z ?
<ubuntero> si
<magu42> ok
<ubuntero> ahora estaba instalando el virtualbox para probar si no será que el dvd está mal..
<juacom99> ubuntero: lo que creo que magu42 te esta tratando de decir es que elijas la opcion de probar live, entres al gparted hagas 3 particiones (una para linux ext4, una swap y una para respaldar) respaldes todo lo que necesites salvar y arranques la instalcion desde ahí
<ubuntero> Gracias por la aclaración juacom99
<ubuntero> tengo dos dudas...
<ubuntero> si hago eso puedo borrar windows?
<magu42> juacom99 +1
<juacom99> si
<juacom99> tenes espacio no particionado en tu disco??
<ubuntero> si
<ubuntero> tengo 420 gb libres de 251
<juacom99> entonces capaz que lo mejor es hacer la particion de respaldo primero
<ubuntero> 451
<juacom99> eso es espacio libre no necesariamente sin particionar...
<ubuntero> cierto
<ubuntero> solo debo particionarlo
<juacom99> alto hagamos algo
<juacom99> entrate al gparted
<ubuntero> mmm
<ubuntero> puedo hacerlo desde el virtualbox?
<juacom99> si pero vas a ver el disco virtual no el de tu maquina...
<ubuntero> ahh.. ok
<ubuntero> es que lo tenía abierto
<ubuntero> ok un segundo que cierro el virtualbox y abro el livecd..
<ubuntero> ok debo reiniciar
<ubuntero> Antes de hacer nada me gustaría sacarme una duda..
<juacom99> si...
<ubuntero> Mi compu me vino con una opción de llevar el windows al modo de fábrica... si apreto f8 y pongo una opción que dice algo así como "modo de reparación" puedo hacer eso...
<ubuntero> ¿Si saco windows me desaparece eso?
<juacom99> es una buea pregunta, que no te sabria responder
<ubuntero> quizá solo deba dejar windows con una partición chica entonces...
<juacom99> (me parece que aususte a magu42 :P)
<ubuntero> jaja
<magu42> para nada
<magu42> solo creo te vas a mandar el moco del año 
<ubuntero> si?
<magu42> tenes que informarte un poco más de como particionar y dejar w7 donde está incluyendo su particion de rescate
<magu42> yo no toco un windows hace años , pero se lo instalo a la gente en doble booteo
<ubuntero> mmm ok..
<magu42> es necesario todavía para muchas cosas
<magu42> tramites del BPS
<ubuntero> ¿Qué debería hacer entonces?
<juacom99> magu42: el tema es que si le instalaron el windows en todo el disco, no va a poder hacer doble boot
<magu42> o la corte electorla
<magu42> electoral*
<juacom99> que debe ser lo mas probable
<magu42> juacom99⟿ todas las que quieras
<magu42> en ésta maquina tengo 12 particiones 
<magu42> porque uso la home aparte
<juacom99> se conozco alguna gente que hace eso...
<magu42> y el windows para mi esposa que tiene que entrar al bps
<ubuntero> ah...
<magu42> hace algunos años llegué a tener 5 OS en la misma maquina
<juacom99> pa
<magu42> ahora tranquilo , solo 3
<magu42> jaja
<ubuntero> ja..
<juacom99> yo me cambie hace mas de 5 años a kubuntu
<magu42> no pasa nada grub se ocupa de eso
<juacom99> y toco windows en el trabajo nomas
<juacom99> se con un comando le decis que actualize y listo, grub se encarga
<ubuntero> ¿Qué debería hacer al final?
<ubuntero> leo sobre particionar?
<magu42> por eso le decía a ubuntero que particione primero
<magu42> si ubuntero 
<ubuntero> ok
<ubuntero> lo voy a hacer...
<magu42> ubuntero⟿ busca tutos , "como instalar ubuntu junto a windows"
<magu42> pero esa note tiene uefi
<magu42> que raro que no venia con w8
<juacom99> yo le iba a decir que mandara una captiura del gparted
<juacom99> para hacernos una idea ...
<magu42> eso sería ideal juacom99 
<juacom99> te animas a hacer eso ubuntero
<ubuntero> si...
<ubuntero> ya vengo... entonces..
<juacom99> ok
<ubuntero> Ya vine... el gparted sigue cargando.
<ubuntero> creo que va a demorar esto...
<magu42> ubuntero⟿ el gparted demora unos pocos segundos normalmente
 * juacom99 atacando el pote de nutella
<magu42> jeje
<ubuntero> Bueno hace un buen rato que está buscando las particiones
<ubuntero> Que ricco..
<ubuntero> ya estaba con hambre y mecionas eso..
<magu42> desde dvd demora un poco más pero no tanto , que raro
<juacom99> pobre, no le doy tregua al pote XD. no me va a durar mucho...
<juacom99> sera uefi?
<magu42> no debería
<ubuntero> será que se tranco o algo?
<ubuntero> ¿Quizá si lo cierro y abro?
<magu42> si, probá
<ubuntero> se cerro enseguída..
<juacom99> abrilo desde una terminal
<juacom99> a ver si te da algun error
<ubuntero> mm
<ubuntero> ni idea como hacerlo
<juacom99> abri la consola
<ubuntero> si
<juacom99> y escribi Gparted
<juacom99> y apreta enter
<ubuntero> preciso privilegios root
<magu42> si
<magu42> sudo gparted
<juacom99> si perdon
<juacom99> el gparted necesita root
<ubuntero> ja no tengo ni idea de que es
<ubuntero> pero funciono
<ubuntero> saltaron muchos errores
<juacom99> por ejemplo??
<ubuntero> (gpartedbin:6295): GLib-CRITICAL **: Source ID 7 was not found when attempting to remove it
<ubuntero> muchos como ese
<juacom99> a mi tambien me lo da pero me lo levanta igual
<ubuntero> sigue buscando particiones igual
<ubuntero> será que esta usando todos los cpu
<ubuntero> ??
<magu42> está raro eso , no debería fallar el gparted , y sin él estás complicado
<ubuntero> Capaz que el cd está mal
<juacom99> y si haces un check disk?
<magu42> probaste la suma ?
<magu42> chesksum nombrearchivo
<magu42> contra el original
<magu42> al veces bajan mal las cosas
<ubuntero> no..
<ubuntero> no se nada de comandos
<ubuntero> perdón :/
<ubuntero> puse sudo check disk.. pero no pasa nada
<juacom99> no es checkdisk el comando
<magu42> no podés hacer un check disk de un disco que está montado
<juacom99> sep
<ubuntero> no me funciona
<juacom99> es fsck
<juacom99> pero tenes que desmontarlo antes
<ubuntero> :/
<ubuntero> no entiendo mucho de lo que me dicen perdón
<magu42> y  no lo podés desmontar porque lo estás usando ahora
<ubuntero> umount?
<magu42> ese es parte del comando , pero igual no te va a funcionar
<magu42> no podés desmontar el /cdrom  , está en uso
<ubuntero> claro
<ubuntero> bueno.. :/
<ubuntero> mientras estaba con el virtualbox paso algo raro
<ubuntero> no cliquie en la opción de que se actualizara mientras se instalaba y me aparecieron las opciones de instalar junto a windows y todas las otras
<magu42> no entiendo que tiene que ver virtual box en ésto
<juacom99> nos vemos gente
<magu42> nas juacom99 
<ubuntero> chau, que pases bien
<ubuntero> no se, capaz que dije un bolazo, pero.. no me daba esa opción cuando intentaba formatear
<magu42> pero vos estás usando virtualbox ?
<ubuntero> ahora no
<ubuntero> ahora estoy desde el live cd
<ubuntero> hace un rato probe con virtualbox para ver si me andaba bien el dvd
<magu42> ahh entiendo
<magu42> si esa maquina tiene uefi tenes que entrar en la configuracion del "bios" y apagar el secure boot
<magu42> y el fast boot de windows 7 si es que lo trae
<magu42> también apagarlo
<ubuntero> mmm tomare nota
<ubuntero> me podrías explicar por que es eso?
<magu42> porque el secure boot es parte del nuevo uefi que suplanta al antiguo bios
<magu42> y el secure boot no deja instalar nada que no sea windows
<magu42> veo que esa maquina es nueva , debe tenerlo
<ubuntero> Debe ser si...
<ubuntero> La compre en Mayo del año pasado.
<magu42> buscá , como instalar ubuntu en esa maquina , marca y modelo exacto
<magu42> veo que hay mucha cosa escrita para esa dell
<magu42> hasta hay una imagen 12.04 certificada para una
<ubuntero> Ok...
<ubuntero> lo haré
<ubuntero> magu42, muchas gracias.. aprecio mucho esto.
<ubuntero> Mañana tengo facu así que la dejo por acá.. voy a investigar eso
<magu42> lamento no poder ayudarte más 
<magu42> por ahora
<magu42> cuando quieras ubuntero 
<ubuntero> Gracias, seguramente me pase por acá devuelta así que sería bueno encontrarte
<ubuntero> Buenas noches.
<magu42> buenas noches
<kito> Hola buenas, soy nuevo en el canal un amigo me lo recomendo y me dijo que podria encontrar la solucion aqui
<kito> el tema es que adb no me reconoce el tablet, osea hago adb devices y no me muestra ningun dispositivo
<kito> ya modifique el archivo en udev/rules.d/99-android.rules
<kito> colocando el id del vendedor con la sintaxis que encontre en los foros
<kito> y tambien agregue el id en el archivo .android/adb_usb.ini
<kito> sintaxis de 99-android.rules: #Actions Semiconductor SUBSYSTEM=="usb", SYSFS{idVendor}=="0x0c02", MODE="0666" #Actions Semiconductor SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTRS{idVendor}=="10d6:0c02", SYMLINK+="android_adb", MODE="0666" GROUP="plugdev" TEST=="/var/run/ConsoleKit/database", \ RUN+="udev-acl --action=$env{action} --device=$env{DEVNAME}"
<kito> sintaxis de .android/adb_usb.ini: 0x10d6 0x2080 0x18d1 0x0c01 0x0c02 0xfffe
<kito> ahora por lo menos me muestra esto List of devices attached  ????????????	no permissions
#ubuntu-uy 2014-06-04
<jotaxpe> Tengo un problema, no se como mi icono de la carpeta "Escrtorio" se agrandó, resulta que cambie los iconos manualmente, ya que así lo habia echo anteriormente y solo los cambio parcialmente, cuando pongo en algun programa "abrir archivo" me aparece la ventana con un logo gigante del escritorio lo cual me molesta, y cuando pongo "guardar imagen como" en un navegador, sucede lo mismo, alguien tiene idea de como solucionar este problema?, utilizo ubunt
<jotaxpe> u 12.04. gracias
<jotaxpe> Tengo un problema, no se como mi icono de la carpeta "Escrtorio" se agrandó, resulta que cambie los iconos manualmente, ya que así lo habia echo anteriormente y solo los cambio parcialmente, cuando pongo en algun programa "abrir archivo" me aparece la ventana con un logo gigante del escritorio lo cual me molesta, y cuando pongo "guardar imagen como" en un navegador, sucede lo mismo, alguien tiene id
<jotaxpe> ea de como solucionar este problema?, utilizo ubunt
<jotaxpe> <jotaxpe> u 12.04. gracias
#ubuntu-uy 2014-06-05
<jotaxpe> alguien sabe como puedo saber la ruta de un ícono de una carpeta del sistema de ubuntu 12.04?
#ubuntu-uy 2014-06-06
<magu42> que hacés acá ratman ,  andá a dormir!!
<magu42> en 6 horas , up
<ratman> nas
<ratman> ya en poco 
<magu42> me imagino
<ratman> estoy bajando la comida
<magu42> que significa eso?
<ratman> cunaod comes
<magu42> ahhhhh
<ratman> debes esperar para acostarte
<magu42> un tecito de yuyos
<ratman> tambien
<ratman> me tome un cafe jeje
<magu42> jaja
<ratman> bueno me voy a acostar
<magu42> dale ratman 
<magu42> nos leemos
<magu42> jue jun  5 23:26:57 UYT 2014
<ubuntero> Hola
<Facu251997> Hola, hay alguien?
<Facu251997> Tengo una consulta...
<Facu251997> Necesito descargar Ubuntu 10.04 ARM...
<Facu251997> Y me dijeron que preguntara acá algun link
<ubuntero> Hola, ¿hay alguien ahí?
<magu42> un balazo crunchbang
<magu42> je
<Facu251997> Hola, alguien me puede ayudar?
<Facu251997> ?
<Facu251997> PabloRubianes ?
<PabloRubianes> me estoy yendo....
<PabloRubianes> Facu251997, manda un mail a la lista de correos
<Facu251997> <asterismo> ?
<Facu251997> Es lo que no se como hacer
<PabloRubianes> que problema tenes?
<Facu251997> Necesito Ubuntu 10.04 ARM
<PabloRubianes> mandas un mail a ubuntu-uy@lists.ubuntu.com
<PabloRubianes> ubuntu 10.04 no tiene mas soporte
<PabloRubianes> no se puede instalar, bajaron los repos
<PabloRubianes> esta discontinuado
<Facu251997> Pero no hay alguna forma de poder tener Ubuntu 120.04 ARM?
<Facu251997> Q otra version de Ubuntu ARM hay?
<PabloRubianes> depende del arm
<PabloRubianes> para que es ?
<Facu251997> ARMv7l
<PabloRubianes> la raspberry pi no puede usar 
<PabloRubianes> no ubuntu solo anda en arm 9
<Facu251997> XO-1.75
<PabloRubianes> no, ubuntu solo anda en la 9
<Facu251997> Alguna forma tiene que haber...
<PabloRubianes> arm 9
<Facu251997> Ahhh! :_
<PabloRubianes> no por rendimiento no le da 
<Facu251997> Pero hay version de Ubuntu para la XO predeterminado que no he usadoo
<Facu251997> creado por usuarios
<PabloRubianes> creo que debian si 
<Facu251997> Debian ARM?
<PabloRubianes> pero sera con un ubuntu viejo que ya no debe andar mas
<PabloRubianes> si debian si anda en arm 7 
<PabloRubianes> es el que da raspberry bi
<PabloRubianes> pi*
<PabloRubianes> revisa por ahi capaz que debian si lo podes instalar
<PabloRubianes> ubuntu seguro que no
<Facu251997> Me podrías pasar algun link?
<PabloRubianes> no tengo ninguno confiable a mano
<Facu251997> De aca: https://www.debian.org/distrib/netinst
<Facu251997> cual iso seria para armv7l
<Facu251997> ?
<PabloRubianes> te digo esto porque tengo una raspberry pi y es seguro que es arm 7 y ubuntu no anda
<Facu251997> armel o armhf?
<PabloRubianes> la verdad no te quiero tirar fruta
<Facu251997> Jajaja! ok...
<PabloRubianes> y ahora me estoy deconectando de la maquina 
<Facu251997> Dale! muchas gracias por la ayudaa...
<PabloRubianes> manda un mail a ubuntu-uy@lists.ubuntu.com y cuando vuelvo te doy una mano
<PabloRubianes> perdona
<PabloRubianes> saludos
<PabloRubianes> Facu251997, si se llega a conectar magu preguntale que siempre anda en estas cosas
<PabloRubianes> y probando cosas nuevas
<PabloRubianes> saluods
<PabloRubianes> me fui
<Facu251997> Dale, demas! :D
#ubuntu-uy 2014-06-07
<magu42> vie jun  6 23:11:24 UYT 2014
#ubuntu-uy 2014-06-08
<ubuntero> Hola
<magu42> hola
<ubuntero> Magu42, puedo hacerte una pregunta?
<magu42> claro
<ubuntero> Creo que ya hable contigo el otro día
<ubuntero> me llamaba ubuntero como ahora.. aunque creo que eso es para todos..
<magu42> puede ser , por eso mejor usar tu nick habitual
<ubuntero> te contaba que no podía formatiar mi notebook porque no aparecían las particiones
<magu42> cuando entrás cambia ubuntero por tu nick
<ubuntero> ok
<magu42> si , fué conmigo ;.)
<ubuntero> el caso es que estuve haciendo investigación para poder instalar ubuntu
<ubuntero> inclusive una persona que sabe instalar ubuntu intento hacerlo con mi máquina
<magu42> y como anduviste ?
<ubuntero> estuve con el, y probamos desarmarla, cambiar el disco duro, crear las particiones desde windows...
<ubuntero> y finalmente llegamos a la conclusión de que el problema era mi disco duro
<magu42> por?
<ubuntero> entonces investigue y llegue a algo llamado Raid
<ubuntero> eso es lo que no se explicar
<magu42> no era una notebook?
<ubuntero> si
<magu42> nada de raid entonces
<ubuntero> y no es uefi por las dudas
<ubuntero> el caso es que probe este comando
<ubuntero> sudo fdisk -l
<ubuntero> y me aparecieron las particiones
<magu42> claro
<ubuntero> lo que sugerían luego era que pusiera dmraid -E -r
<ubuntero> o algo así era
<ubuntero> y no se que es lo que hace ese comando
<ubuntero> pero según entiendo puede afectar al disco duro
<ubuntero> porque no entendí bien que es el raid
<magu42> raid se usa en servidores para tener un segundo hdd espejado por ejemplo
<magu42> en una notebook no creo
<magu42> dependiendo si es raid 0 1 2 3 4 
<magu42> hace un respaldo o espejo u otras cosas que no se
<magu42> el que sabe mucho de eso es ratman pero no ha entrado al canal
<ubuntero> mm ok
<ubuntero> por cierto descubrimos que tengo un disco duro interno
<ubuntero> como de 30 hb
<ubuntero> gb..
<ubuntero> integrado
<ubuntero> no se si tenga que ver
<magu42> debe ser un hibrido
<magu42> sdd con hdd 
<magu42> son comunes ahora
<ubuntero> si...
<ubuntero> el caso es que no me detecta nada..
<ubuntero> con el gparted...
<magu42> eso si que es raro
<ubuntero> pero si le pongo ese comando desde el livecd, dmraid, puedo borrar algún raid?
<magu42> tenés una sola iso linux?
<ubuntero> si
<magu42> yo no metería ese comando ni loco
<ubuntero> pero el que me ayudo a instalar tenía varias
<magu42> y en ninguna iso veia nada el gparted?
<ubuntero> no
<ubuntero> probamos con lubuntu, y otras versiones
<magu42> recordame que notebook era
<ubuntero> inspiron 5423
<magu42> acá hay una imagen de 12.04 certificada para 5423
<magu42> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201208-11457/
<magu42> si es el mismo hardware , sino no
<ubuntero> pero ya probamos con otra 12.04
<ubuntero> no es lo mismo?
<magu42> por lo que leo ahi , no
<ubuntero> :/
<ubuntero> ahora veo entonces..
<magu42> vos está 100% seguro que bajaste una iso de 64 bits?
<ubuntero> si
<ubuntero> otra cosa... que investigue es que quizá mi notebook precise cargar unos drivers antes de poder leer la partición
<ubuntero> como que viene bloqueado eso
<magu42> algo asi hay , pará que estoy leyendo algo de eso
<magu42> ubuntero , desactivaste el fastboot de uefi?
<ubuntero> no tengo uefi
<ubuntero> si desactivamos desde la bios una opción para formatiar en ahci
<ubuntero> porque estaba en algo así como instel start up technology
<magu42> pahhh ahora entiendo menos  jeje
<ubuntero> :/... lo siento
<magu42> nahhhh  
<magu42> jaja
<ubuntero> te imaginaras que yo entendere menos ja
<ubuntero> porque si bien busque info habían pila de cosas que no entendía
<ubuntero> como eso del raid
<magu42> he instalado muchisimas maquinas , pero nunca me pasó eso
<ubuntero> el que me ayudo a intentar instalarlo dijo lo mismo
<ubuntero> ja
<magu42> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAID
<ubuntero> si ya tengo abierto eso
<ubuntero> jaja
<ubuntero> pero no lo entiendo demasiado igual
<magu42> veo muchos foros hablando de esa maquina , en ingles todo
<magu42> parece que no es facil
<magu42> pero no imposible
<magu42> hay que buscarle la vuelta nomás
<magu42> veo que hay muchas versiones de hardware para la misma maquina
<ubuntero> jeje seguro que si
<ubuntero> yo encontre muchas cosas..
<ubuntero> no es que no sepa ingles
<ubuntero> pero ya de por sí es dificil en español, menos lo entiendo en inglés
<magu42> yo me defiendo un poco en inglés , pero no queda otra
<ubuntero> si :/
<magu42> 99% de las cosas están en ingles
<ubuntero> bueno eso de la dmraid lo saque de un sitio en inglés
<ubuntero> como no se bien que hace ese comando quise preguntarlo en español
<magu42> te recomiendo que no hagas nada que tenga que ver con raid , en principio
<magu42> al menos hasta que veas a ratman por acá
<magu42> él adminstras servers , y es una herramienta común para ellos
<ubuntero> claro
<ubuntero> eso dice en wiki
<magu42> no la tengo clara , se de que va  , pero nada más
<ubuntero> y sobre cargarle unos drivers antes de poner el livecd?
<magu42> donde los cargarías ?
<ubuntero> eso no lo entendí bien
<magu42> claro, donde cargarías esos drivers antes de arrancar un livecd?
<ubuntero> entendí tu pregunta
<ubuntero> pero no lo entendí cuando lo leí
<ubuntero> era algo así como hacerlo antes del livecd
<ubuntero> o desde el livecd
<ubuntero> había que cargarlos, luego reiniciar y bootear desde el cd nuevamente
<ubuntero> algo así
<magu42> eso está mal, donde quedarías guardados?  el live cd no guarda nada ni modifica nada de las maquinas
<magu42> quedaría*
<ubuntero> ha ni idea
<ubuntero> pero bueno
<ubuntero> supongo que lo próximo que probare sera instalar esa versión para inspiron 12..04
<magu42> el windows 7 que tiene , es el que trajo de fabrica?
<ubuntero> si
<ubuntero> home premium
<magu42> todo lo que veo para esa notebook dice que trae uefi
<magu42> http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/laptop/f/3518/t/19503868.aspx
<ubuntero> pero según entiendo el uefi no es para w8?
<magu42> y si no lo pasas a legacy no le instalás nada 
<magu42> no , ya está hace rato 
<ubuntero> que es eso?
<magu42> tambien en windows 7
<magu42> por eso te pregunté de entrada si tenia uefi y me dijiste que no
<ubuntero> ya leí eso
<ubuntero> del link..
<ubuntero> cuando apreto f2 me aparecen las opciones normales
<ubuntero> bootear desde el cd/dvd, pendrive.. y las comunes
<magu42> en algunas maquinas es esc  para entrar a la configuracion de uefi
<ubuntero> creo que ya probe eso
<ubuntero> pero podría probarlo ahora
<magu42> algo que ahora tengo claro , esa maquina tiene uefi
<ubuntero> como puedo comprobar eso?
<magu42> teoricamente dicen que se entra con f2
<ubuntero> :/
<ubuntero> cosa que no me sucedio
<magu42> otro que leo dice f12
<ubuntero> ok
<magu42> vas a tener que probar los clasicos
<ubuntero> pruebo esas y te digo que paso
<magu42> f12 f9 f7 
<ubuntero> ok
<magu42> depende de la configuracion que hayan traido a uruguay
<magu42> suena muy loco , pero varía por continente
<magu42> lo que tengo claro es que tenés que entrar a uefi y pasar a modo legacy como sea
<ubuntero> hola ratmna
<ubuntero> ratman
<ratman> buenas
<ubuntero> buenas
<ubuntero> recién estuve chatiando por acá y me recomendaron hablar contigo
<ratman> como va
<ratman> quien fue el irresponsable
<ubuntero> todo tranqui.. tengo una consultita si no te molesta
<ratman> que dijo eso 
<ubuntero> jajajaja
<ubuntero> no me acuerdo el nick..
<ratman> je
<ratman> a ver 
<ubuntero> era una plabra de 4 letras y un número
<ratman> si a se
<ubuntero> como mafu49 algo asi
<ratman> magu 
<ratman> ehe
<ubuntero> el mismo
<ubuntero> el caso es que estoy instalando ubuntu y probe varias cosas
<ubuntero> pero no hubo caso
<ratman> a ver
<ubuntero> llegamos a la conclusión (yo y uno que me ayudo) de que el problema esta en el disco duro
<ubuntero> ya que no lee las particiones al intentar instalar ubuntu, ni con el gparted
<ubuntero> el caso es que busque en internet.. y encontre una posible solución relacionada con el RAID
<ubuntero> y ahí es donde entrarías vos
<ubuntero> :)
<ratman> raid como enta eso
<ubuntero> ?
<ratman> je
<ratman> de que euipo hablamso 
<ubuntero> a que te referis?
<ratman> laptop
<ratman> pc
<ubuntero> inspiron 5423
<ratman> oki 
<ratman> que so traia
<ratman> win 8
<ubuntero> w7
<ratman> ok
<ubuntero> home premium
<ubuntero> tiene ese de fábrica
<ratman> estava pensando si no traia el uefi activo
<ratman> eje
<ubuntero> ya probe
<ubuntero> recién la reinicie como 13 vece
<ubuntero> probe con cada falgo
<ratman> uf
<ubuntero> f1,f2 hasta f12 y esc
<ratman> es un equipo certificado por ubunntu
<ubuntero> si
<ubuntero> no se bien que quiere decir eso
<ubuntero> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201208-11457/
<ratman> que sus componentes no tendrian problemas
<ubuntero> ya probe con varias versiones de ubuntu
<ubuntero> lubuntu tmb
<ubuntero> y otra que no conosco
<ratman> estoy bbuscando info 
<ubuntero> ok
<ratman> veo mucho post relacionados
<ubuntero> ..
<ubuntero> yo encontre muchas cosas
<ubuntero> sobre todo en inglés
<ubuntero> una sobre un comando dmraid -E -r
<ubuntero> y otro sobre cargar unos drivers para que me reconozca el disco duro antes de la instalación
<ratman> como que tendre ue leer mucho antes 
<ubuntero> :/
<ubuntero> lo siento, yo no entendí mucho
<ratman> mo problem 
<ubuntero> :)
<ratman> te mande un privado 
<ubuntero> ok
<ubuntero> ahí te respondí, gracias.
#ubuntu-uy 2015-06-01
<ratman> buenas
<ratman> holas magu42 
<magu42> como va ratman 
<ratman> aqui llevandolo y alli 
<magu42> igual
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> puteando con ssh
<ratman> por
<magu42> salgo un rato y te cuento luego :-)
#ubuntu-uy 2015-06-02
<ratman> se me cayo y no me di cuenta
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> mucho consumo de ancho de banda en  los juegos
<ratman> na intentando copiar 20 gigas a un pendrive
<ratman> es muy lento eso 
<magu42> tambien con eso
<magu42> jaja
<ratman> al final decidi hacerlo con rsync porque se cortaba mucho
<magu42> es que los pendrives tienen sus limites también 
<ratman> sip una kk
<magu42> es lo que hay valor!!!
<ratman> yep
<Ratman_> hola 2
<ratman> p
<magu42> :-)
<ratman> :)
 * magu42 cena
<ratman> ok
<magu42> :-)
 * magu42 is away: ~
 * magu42 is away: ~
 * magu42 is back (gone 00:00:03)
#ubuntu-uy 2015-06-03
<magu42> paaaa
#ubuntu-uy 2015-06-05
<hugo_sanchez> where is barbanegra
#ubuntu-uy 2016-06-10
<barbablanca> hola
<barbablanca> donde puedo conseguir a barbanegra
<barbablanca> ÇÇ
<barbablanca> EduardoR ayudame
<EduardoR> Hace años que no se de él, y no tengo otra referencia de él.
